# Things you have fixed/modded recently



## Ozito (May 19, 2014)

A quick search on the topic yielded me with no results.

*So I'm curious to see what you guys have recently repaired or modded.*

If you repaired something it would be interesting to know how it broke and what you did to fix it.
And if you modded something it would be nice to know how it was done and what your final thoughts are.

Pictures is always great and if possible, please do upload at least one.

*It doesn't have to be a gaming device, but preferably something electronic.*

I at the moment don't have anything going on, but I'll post something soon.


----------



## tbgtbg (May 19, 2014)

Removed a capacitor from my Xbox. It was supposed to keep the time when the system is unplugged, but never actually did even when the system was brand new. Apparently it's very prone to leakage, so I yanked it out as a safety precaution.



Not my video, btw, just an example of what I'm talkin about.


Before that, last year I replaced the laser in my big PS2. The model I have came with a laser module that was very prone to failure, and in trying to adjust it to get a little more life out of it, I went too far and completely killed it. The replacement module is actually a better part than the old one, meant for the next revision but still compatible with mine. Worked out great.


----------



## Ozito (May 19, 2014)

I might be mistaken, but the original xbox never kept the time since it didn't have any battery for that.
Back when I used to install modchips, none of the xboxes I modded kept the time after unplugging it.


--EDIT--

I did some googeling, and it apparently is a widespread problem.
I was completely oblivious to this. So I opened up my xbox, but my caps are still holding, MS used a good brand of caps too, Rubycon and Nichicon.


----------



## GameWinner (May 19, 2014)

That explains why my Xbox never kept time. Weird issue.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 19, 2014)

Haven't really modded or repaired anything recently, but I did do something pretty neat a while back. My dad had gotten a bunch of these children's shopping carts (like the weird car things) and they had video screens/players and speakers in them. When we found no one wanted the carts whole, we decided to scrap them and pull the batteries/screens/video modules out of them. We sold a majority of the them off, but I kept one of the screens as well as one of the video modules and I was able to modify them via some tricking wiring to use A/V inputs. Was able to play consoles and such and it was pretty cool. 

I have a few screens left and I always wanted to use them to make a portable console, but I lack the tools/creativity/money to do it.


----------



## DinohScene (May 19, 2014)

tbgtbg said:


> It was supposed to keep the time when the system is unplugged, but never actually did even when the system was brand new. Apparently it's very prone to leakage, so I yanked it out as a safety precaution.


 


GameWinner said:


> That explains why my Xbox never kept time. Weird issue.


 


Ozito said:


> I might be mistaken, but the original xbox never kept the time since it didn't have any battery for that.
> Back when I used to install modchips, none of the xboxes I modded kept the time after unplugging it.
> 
> 
> ...


 

It does keep track of time.
Up to 3 hours after unplugging it.

Yes, their life expectancy is minimal.
Not only that but they can also badly ruin traces so your precaution of removing it is more then good ;]


----------



## SickPuppy (May 19, 2014)

I installed a Kenwood cd player/radio in my truck a few days ago. Now if I could only find the remote control for it. Next project, install new speakers, those factory speakers sound like crap.


----------



## TheJeweler (May 19, 2014)

I recently modded my brothers original Xbox, and he bought an old Firebird awhile back that we've slowly been fixing up.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 19, 2014)

Ah yes, SickPuppy reminded me of the car audio stuff I've done...

A couple months ago, I put an aftermarket headunit into a cousin of mine's Ford something something. I've also replaced various stock stereos and speakers and such in various other's friends vehicles and such for the past couple years, nothing too fancy or anything. 

In my Chevy Aveo I put in an aftermarket headunit, a 2 Farad capacitor, a 1000w mono amp, and 2 12" subs as well as replaced the front door speakers with some Kenwood 4" speakers. Gotta replace the rear deck speakers at some point in time, but I can't be assed to do it/don't have any extra money to do it.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (May 20, 2014)

Most recent things I modded.



Spoiler


----------



## 431unknown (May 20, 2014)

I recently replace my laptops screen wasn't too hard at all.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 20, 2014)

I've already posted most of my stuff in the gaming accomplishments thread. But I do tend to repair consoles from time to time and do modchip\video mods for personal use. Here's a few pic's that I've already posted and a few new ones, there's more but this is all I have pics of currently.



Spoiler: Different Pics



Yaosm 3.2 Install Pics for the Wii




Another Yaosm 3.2 Install Pics for the Wii




Both Side by Side




Atari Composite mod








Atari Composite mod in action




Sega Genesis Composite\S-Video Mods




Sloppy Snes component mod on a already poor condition Snes




Sega Master System voltage regulator repair




Success


----------



## SickPuppy (May 20, 2014)

TheJeweler said:


> I recently modded my brothers original Xbox, and he bought an old Firebird awhile back that we've slowly been fixing up.


Last I knew, I left a bunch of stuff for a '79 formula in the attic of my parents garage, I believe it's all the plastic pieces from the interior, including the dash.


----------



## xcrimsonstormx (May 20, 2014)

Flashed my xbox 360, About to swap my old GBA shell for a new blue one, and I need to swap my NDS shell for a new one as well, but that will have to wait till I have the money to order the parts. Not really mods per say, but dismantling and reassembling electronics if you will.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 20, 2014)

Such a thing (electronics, mechanical, computery and not serviced by a specialist or one of the more simple things in those worlds* -- I will take a look) probably counts as my job, or at least thing I do to stave off boredom. I pretty much always do practical things and seldom mod anything for aesthetic reasons, however this does include practicality modding -- "it has a nice warning LED, however I want it to practically blind me and deafen me with a buzzer instead".

I do not know if I am finally seeing the tail end of the capacitor plague, or if it is still going then the legacy of lead free solder and BGA has risen up to start edging it out.

Things I do to fix things for electricals
Check wiring
Check fuses
Check switches (you can often still get something done if switch bounce is happening)
Check capacitors visually (bulges, leaks). If you are properly invested then get an ESR meter.
Check Voltages. Some would say it should be further up the list, it is vital but the others are usually easier to for first.

Check online for service manuals and/or fixes, however do not read too much into fixes as it can often send you down the wrong path.

*I would not hire me to write the next wordpress or something, can quite happily install, port an old info site, customise and teach your employees to use it though.


----------



## TheJeweler (May 20, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> Last I knew, I left a bunch of stuff for a '79 formula in the attic of my parents garage, I believe it's all the plastic pieces from the interior, including the dash.


 
Whoa spooky that is actually the exact same 'bird as my brothers


----------



## SickPuppy (May 20, 2014)

TheJeweler said:


> Whoa spooky that is actually the exact same 'bird as my brothers


That car is long gone, but I had fun with it. I put a pontiac 455 (7.5l for those you across the big pond) and 400TH in it just for fun. I had the speedometer needle go all the way around and back on the 0 again, I estimated about 150mph.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 20, 2014)

Did this


Spoiler










in order to fix the problem where the PSP-1000's D-Pad is so shitty.

Wasn't really recently but W/E


----------



## DinohScene (May 20, 2014)

Talking about cars, I've tried removing me door panel today, fix up the electrical windows (been saying and meaning to fix it for 2 years but cba to do it).
Stupid window roller thing wouldn't pop off so I just screwed it back on and said fuck it.
I'll do the door on the passenger side soon.
See if the motor is fucked up since the switches are clicking, fuses are intact.


----------



## tbgtbg (May 20, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> It does keep track of time.
> Up to 3 hours after unplugging it.



Maybe that's how it was supposed to be, but on mine even a single second without power meant no time being kept. v1.0 launch model, and it's always been like that.

My 360 (falcon bought in fall 08) has always been the same way, for whatever that means. I always just thought it was an MS thing as all my other systems keep time pretty well. Hell, my Gamecube kept the time after not being plugged in for several years, though it had lost (or was it gained) a few minutes.


----------



## DinohScene (May 20, 2014)

All old xboxes are supposed to keep track of the time (stock dash) for ~3 hours.
360's don't have a clock cap since MS initially thought everybody would be connected to the Net anyway.
Seeing how both the Xbox and the 360 sync time upon first connection, battery backed time or cap backed time is becoming pointless ;p
This is also true for other consoles.
Wii/PS3 where also connected to the Internet for most of the times.
XBone/PS4/Wii U, same story.


----------



## Sanoblue (May 20, 2014)

no pics currently but give me a bit....

Cleaned up for a friend 2 days ago

3 NES (one with security chip disabled)
2 SNES
Sega Genisis (sadly it was beyond repair  )
Game Gear (sadly beyond repair till parts come in)

Over the past few months

PSP 2000 (Installed a Dual MemStick with X2 16gig - Mine)
Wii (Black) (Mod ready to go, waiting on hd and sd come in)
Wii (White) (Updated mod - Mine )
PS2 (redid the memcard hack and installed new drive - Mine)
4 Computers ( 3 from spare parts and 1 ordered n built for me )


----------



## jargus (May 20, 2014)

Most recent fix was blowing dust out of a overheating PC. Took over an hour yo get it done.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 20, 2014)

Put CM11 on my friends Kindle Fire HD about an hour ago.



Spoiler


----------



## DrOctapu (May 20, 2014)

I just paid a chinese guy for the unlock codes for my vzw moto x because verizon is hitler.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 20, 2014)

Re-soldered  back my charger port on my lappy, Do not buy a toshiba laptop unless you can solder.


----------



## Hanafuda (May 20, 2014)

How's this? I had two old broken DS Lite's. On the white one, the plastic supporting the hinge had crumbled to junk. On the black one (so used the serial number is worn completely off), the top screen was dead. Now I have one DS Lite. It works perfectly, even though it's still cosmetically rough and I did pretty badly mangle the little rubber squares that cover the top screen screws.


----------



## emmanu888 (May 20, 2014)

Not modding but, i tried to get an arcade stick plug out of a Wiimote. Long story short, the arcade stick is permanently plugged in the Wiimote and the Wiimote is broken as well.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 20, 2014)

nukeboy95 said:


> Re-soldered  back my charger port on my lappy, *Do not buy a toshiba laptop unless you can solder.*



Oh I assure you it not just Toshiba. Lately I have even taken to extending wires out of the case and replacing the ends with some nice heavy duty connectors.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 20, 2014)

This is one of those threads that is going to blow up overnight. Neat.

I posted about it a while ago, there was a bit of a hiccup with it but everything is FINALLY back together properly and works great. PSP 3001 USB Charge mod

Gotta go run to AutoZone and pick up a new left-rear break caliper for my car and install it.



Spoiler: Removed the clock cap from my Xbox as well, waiting for a new laser before I can (re)mod it and TSOP flash it.














 
Removed 10 of the large 6.3v 2200uF caps from around the CPU of a Xenon 360 and replaced them, almost all of them were bulging. No pics unfortunately.


----------



## Plstic (May 20, 2014)

I TSOP flashed a few xboxes a month ago, fixed the wiring in my jtag and cut a hole in the side for the Nand-x Wires lol. Right now I'm working on a arcade stick, I gotta padhack a 360 controller.


----------



## VashTS (Jun 1, 2014)

Recently got a slim 360 + kinect for $20, Red dotted. Reflowed 2x and all is well, also X clamp replaced. Did a kamikaze but sadly botched it so the drive doesn't want to open properly but still reads games. 

scored another xbox slim based on a buddy that owed me $$$ for $25 + settled the debt. i already modded that one about a year ago.

modded my cable remote to have a rechargeable battery with USB charging port.


----------



## junn (Jun 1, 2014)

did some mods. on my 2/3ds few weeks ago.
micro usb "nand dump" ready & buttons swap.


Spoiler


----------



## YayMii (Jun 1, 2014)

Just fixed the bent CPU pins on my brother's $400 motherboard  Now he has 2 functioning PCs (both of which are at least 2x more powerful than my current setup), and he's thinking about passing the weaker of the two to me (still an i7 950). Finally going to get that upgrade I've been waiting for!


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 1, 2014)

Not me but a friend of mine got the arcade stick plug that was stuck in one of my Wiimotes recently. He even took the lock clip out of the arcade stick cable, no risk of it ever getting stuck again


----------



## dicamarques (Jun 5, 2014)

On my school theres every year a sort of show off from what we do on the diferent courses so me and a couple of friends fixed a LED Cube that was on my school, there were some led's missing and we placed another program on the arduino. On the video you can also see some rhythm lights that are going to be also used on that day.

It definitely isn't me on the video


----------



## nonameboy (Jun 5, 2014)

here's my contribution. replaced the analog stick with a ps2 like one


----------



## Ozito (Jun 5, 2014)

nonameboy said:


> here's my contribution. replaced the analog stick with a ps2 like one


 

That's cool.
How did you do it, did you replace the whole joystick unit?


----------



## nonameboy (Jun 5, 2014)

yes and here are some tutorials http://nfggames.com/forum2/index.php?topic=3574.0


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 5, 2014)

nonameboy said:


> here's my contribution. replaced the analog stick with a ps2 like one


 


Nice work. I'm hoping to never have to do it though. I called up Nintendo about 10-11 years ago and asked them if there was anything I could do to fix the worn out stick in one of my N64 controllers. They sent me 5 of these, for free (one of them is in the controller, still going strong). 







.


----------



## Ozito (Jun 5, 2014)

Hanafuda said:


> Nice work. I'm hoping to never have to do it though. I called up Nintendo about 10-11 years ago and asked them if there was anything I could do to fix the worn out stick in one of my N64 controllers. They sent me 5 of these, for free (one of them is in the controller, still going strong).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Damn, that's really generous!
Those original replacements seem to be more expensive now a days.


----------



## Shorkio (Jun 5, 2014)

Continuing a little with N64's sticks, I recommend to check this out.
I recently fixed my years old Acer laptop's screen, a ribbon cable going to screen was just tucked in to it's place.  I put it back in and secured it with some tape and now it works again!  I hope I manage to delay the need of a new computer with a few months.


----------



## Ozito (Jun 7, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Talking about cars, I've tried removing me door panel today, fix up the electrical windows (been saying and meaning to fix it for 2 years but cba to do it).
> Stupid window roller thing wouldn't pop off so I just screwed it back on and said fuck it.
> I'll do the door on the passenger side soon.
> See if the motor is fucked up since the switches are clicking, fuses are intact.


 
What car is it?




I did some fixing on mine yesterday.
 The problem wasn't unknown to me due to already have experienced it before.

The issue was that the cable going to the passenger-side door, were all chewed up.
Apparently this is a common problem to the car I have, the cables are a bit short and with time and external factors, such as low temperatures during the winter, the isolation cracks.
And if you are really unlucky, the cables snap off. 

I've had problems with the power windows too, where the wire harness has snapped off (passenger side) or gotten tangled in the cog that the window motor turns.
There's all kind of cable problem in my car.


Location of the cables.




Cables.




And fixed.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 7, 2014)

Mazda 323c from '97

I've successfully removed the panels and I've also removed the window motors in it, they where corroded shut..
I'm just going to get an extra window lever and pop that in.
Fuck electrical windows, they just break all the time xd


----------



## Ozito (Jun 7, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Mazda 323c from '97
> 
> I've successfully removed the panels and I've also removed the window motors in it, they where corroded shut..
> I'm just going to get an extra window lever and pop that in.
> Fuck electrical windows, they just break all the time xd


 
Yes, they are a drag when they start to act up.
 Taking it to a mechanic isn't cheap either, fortunate enough there's nice guides on how to fix different issues in specific car brand forums.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 7, 2014)

I recently installed Xubuntu on several old laptops for my friend's old coworker and her family. They actually really enjoyed it and were happy to see their old laptops running like new again.
I am always tinkering with my Galaxy S3, Raspberry Pi, and Acer C7 Chromebook (which I flashed the bios removed ChromeOS and installing Manjaro 64Bit unstable.)
I am looking to mod my 2DS once the flashcards fall into my price range and there homebrews for it.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 7, 2014)

Ozito said:


> Yes, they are a drag when they start to act up.
> Taking it to a mechanic isn't cheap either, fortunate enough there's nice guides on how to fix different issues in specific car brand forums.


 
I've got a fair bit of knowledge on cars meself so I do most of the small fixing and maintenance meself.
More serious maintenance like complete engine services, I let mechanics handle that ;p


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 12, 2014)

Here's a new project I've taken on, repairing a DOA Tx Sector pinball machine for my dad, the one on the right. The one on the left is one I repaired a couple months back, that repair ended up being 2 bad PIA chips and a bad right display, I also rebuilt the Power Supply.

After getting TX home and going through it, MPU isn't booting, and my 12v\5v line is a little high. Even with the trim pot maxed on 5v I'm still getting about 7.5. So what I'm going to end up doing first is replace the filter cap and put in a new PSU, after that hopeful the MPU isn't already toast. But if it is I've already located a replacement. After all of that I believe I'll at least have it booting.

*Update: Manage to Fix the Machine and added fix pics below*

Before Fix Pics












*EDIT: Update Fixed the Machine by recaping the reset board\filter cap and installing a new PSU. Everything is booting and working great. Total fix costed around $70.*


After Being Fixed Pics + Cleaned the play-field and installed new rubbers.


----------



## Dork (Jul 12, 2014)

Can these mods include software? I've been doing a lot of Team Fortress 2 modding, more specifically fixing all of the  little things it has.


----------



## Ozito (Jul 12, 2014)

Dork said:


> Can these mods include software? I've been doing a lot of Team Fortress 2 modding, more specifically fixing all of the little things it has.


 
Sure why not, If we got cars in here then why not software.


----------



## mrtofu (Jul 12, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 12, 2014)

I did this like a year ago but I made a switch hub for my pc



Spoiler


----------



## elmoemo (Jul 12, 2014)

You guys do big mods/repairs. They look awesome. I flashed my Xbox and changed rol to blue and replaced the controller buttons and sticks with blue parts and made the controllers rol blue as well. Nothing major but looks awesome lol


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 12, 2014)

My cousin came over a week ago, wanted to buy my old amplifier and then install it in his 2006 Ford Focus Hatchback. 

He had a 12" Sony Xplod sub 




In a bandpass box (don't have any pictures of it) 

And my old amp was a Kenwood 8150D, http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_22732_Kenwood-KAC-8105D.html 

Finding a ground was the biggest pain in the ass for this install, since he didn't want me to drill into the back of his car and there were literally no open spots for a ground anywhere...ended up finding a nice place behind a small shelf in the trunk though, so all was well in the end. Sounded quite nice, too.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 12, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> I did this like a year ago but I made a switch hub for my pc
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Holy shit I remember that thread and the pics/scheamtic


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 12, 2014)

elmoemo said:


> You guys do big mods/repairs. They look awesome. I flashed my Xbox and changed rol to blue and replaced the controller buttons and sticks with blue parts and made the controllers rol blue as well. Nothing major but looks awesome lol



Nothing stopping you from doing big mods/repairs, just know you will probably break an awful lot of stuff before you get good. Frankly that is OK though as breaking things will also see you have to put things right again and that will teach you even more.


----------



## mercuryshadow09 (Jul 17, 2014)

Fixed two Xbox's, installed two mod chips, modded three Xbox's and two Wii's and did a TSOP on an Xbox this week.


----------



## cracker (Jul 17, 2014)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I recently installed Xubuntu on several old laptops for my friend's old coworker and her family. They actually really enjoyed it and were happy to see their old laptops running like new again.
> I am always tinkering with my Galaxy S3, Raspberry Pi, and Acer C7 Chromebook (which I flashed the bios removed ChromeOS and installing Manjaro 64Bit unstable.)
> I am looking to mod my 2DS once the flashcards fall into my price range and there homebrews for it.



The 2DS was originally released with firmware 6.0 so unless there is a new exploit released in the wild or figured out by a flash cart company that works over 4.5 you won't be able to.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2014)

cracker said:


> The 2DS was originally released with firmware 6.0 so unless there is a new exploit released in the wild or figured out by a flash cart company that works over 4.5 you won't be able to.


 
By the time a flashcard falls into my price range, the 3DS/2DS will be dead and everyone will have moved on. By that point I will be able to afford to have hacked it.
I don't make a lot of money.
Still, just because I can't do it now, doesn't mean I shouldn't read up on it for when I can. It's best to know what one is getting themselves into before hand, especially when they can't afford to replace anything if it goes horribly wrong.


----------



## Duo8 (Jul 17, 2014)

I flashed my phone for the 75196149th time.
Aaaand it's broken.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Jul 20, 2014)

Not my life


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 1, 2015)

Decided to put together\make a RGB to Component Black Box for use on my Component Crt . I soldered up one of Helder's 4.0 rgb boards and also converted it to Ace's 5.0 design and put it inside a RF Modulator. It turned out really good. I took afew pics putting it together and also acouple of comparison shots on my PVM to see how it differs between converted component and pure rgb. The colors look alittle off but I believe some small adjusting is all it needs.

*edit:* Not sure, but I ended up switching back to Ace's 4.0 schematic to improve some color issues (dull\off colors) that I was having with the board on a model 1 sega.

Pics in link
http://www.mediafire.com/view/xm56l...15ddp,veqdofo3aoi35q3/gallery#xm56lw3dqxpw1cn


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 1, 2015)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Decided to put together\make a RGB to Component Black Box for use on my Component Crt . I soldered up one of Helder's 4.0 rgb boards and also converted it to Ace's 5.0 design and put it inside a RF Modulator. It turned out really good. I took afew pics putting it together and also acouple of comparison shots on my PVM to see how it differs between converted component and pure rgb. The colors look alittle off but I believe some small adjusting is all it needs.
> 
> Pics in link
> http://www.mediafire.com/view/xm56l...15ddp,veqdofo3aoi35q3/gallery#xm56lw3dqxpw1cn


 

Man I've gotta finish mine. Different design, though I'll look at this one too.

Saw Helder and thought it was a different model.  That's the one I'm working on as well.  Works well enough?


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 1, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> Man I've gotta finish mine. Different design, though I'll look at this one too.
> 
> Saw Helder and thought it was a different model. That's the one I'm working on as well. Works well enough?


Yeah its working good, I haven't had a chance to test it on anything besides the snes.

*Update*: Here's some pics from the 4.0 pcb board on a Snes and model 1 Genesis. Sorry couldn't help the window glare

http://www.mediafire.com/view/81pcv...2g815,8bvthdet36di4rd/gallery#81pcvk10dop1rqg


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 1, 2015)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Yeah its working good, I haven't had a chance to test it on anything besides the snes.


 

Looking at your pictures, where did you get the PCB for it?  That's honestly the biggest roadblock for me is having to fiddle with standard perfboard.  With that ZIF24 IC it's a fucking nightmare.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 7, 2018)

Modded a (2nd gen) 6GB iPod Mini with a new battery and a CF adapter that holds a 64GB SD card for storage.

My latest will be a 20GB iPod Classic (4th gen) with a new battery, CF adapter, and 64GB SD card as well. Maybe 128GB if I can score a good price on one.


----------



## Duo8 (Jun 7, 2018)

Jayro said:


> Modded a (2nd gen) 6GB iPod Mini with a new battery and a CF adapter that holds a 64GB SD card for storage.
> 
> My latest will be a 20GB iPod Classic (4th gen) with a new battery, CF adapter, and 64GB SD card as well. Maybe 128GB if I can score a good price on one.


Ah yes reminds me of the time I modded my Classic, completely destroying it in the process.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 7, 2018)

How do you destroy something that's so easy to mod? Were you that kid that always had broken toys growing up?


----------



## xpoverzion (Jun 7, 2018)

I modded my garage door opener so that it has custom lighting that turns on when it's opened.  Parking the car in the garage is now much easier, and much more enjoyable!!


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 7, 2018)

Heh, I remember this old thread.

I'm mending things on a daily basis.
Mostly consoles n what not.

2 days ago, mended an oldish Canon iR2022 photocopier.
Drum was filthy so a small scrub and recalibration did the trick.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 7, 2018)

Well since my last post:

I installed a Phantom Universal Modchip in my Sega Saturn I bought. 

I've bought various old laptops, all of which I've fixed up and are, for the most part, sitting in a box downstairs gathering dust . Got a 2009 and 2007 Macbook sitting around that both function great, an iBook G4, an old Toshiba that had an AMD K6-2 (which was quite nice, emulating SNES games on it looked super good cuz of it's lower res screen), a laptop with an old 486 that I fixed up a bit, one with an old 386 (which ran on D-cell batteries ), a budget gaming laptop from Lenovo from like 2009 (that, for some reason just refuses to be powered from the battery. Replaced the old battery, replaced the charge cable, nothing worked), though I guess technically I haven't totally "fixed" that one since it still doesn't boot from a battery. Replaced the screen in an old Asus gaming laptop I fixed up, and then had to replace the top casing for it (which cost $100 ._.) since the hinge snapped the plastic on it (was originally for my fiancee, but apparently she just didn't like it >.>). Also just recently added an M.2 SATA SSD to my current HP laptop, which is running a Ryzen 2500u. 

Modded my PS4, which was just launching a web exploit.

Modded my Vita, which was just launching a web exploit. 

Bought 2 everdrives, one for my Genesis and one for my Gameboy Color.

Bought a Sega Game Gear, which needs to have all the caps replaced which I plan on doing sometime soon...

And then just various PC repair work for people, mostly just removing bloat and viruses though so nothing fancy.


----------



## mikey420 (Jun 7, 2018)

Repaired/cleaned my PS4 disc drive. Refused to read games and Blu Ray movies. After cleaning and rebuilding it it worked like new.


----------



## Duo8 (Jun 8, 2018)

Jayro said:


> How do you destroy something that's so easy to mod? Were you that kid that always had broken toys growing up?


It's a long story, but mostly just me being unlucky, and trying too hard to get it to work.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jun 8, 2018)

Opened all 6 of my xbox last week and took the clock caps out of the ones that needed it. Gave them all a good cleaning. Finally got around to this as I got a nice screwdriver set in recently.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 8, 2018)

MrCokeacola said:


> Opened all 6 of my xbox last week and took the clock caps out of the ones that needed it. Gave them all a good cleaning. Finally got around to this as I got a nice screwdriver set in recently.View attachment 130770


Makes me wonder what my Xbox systems have inside. One just has UnleaseX, the other has a modchip installed.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 17, 2018)

I am currently hacking a Wii for my friend


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2018)

I've just made me a table.... a table that I can fit into.


----------



## sven7777 (Aug 3, 2018)

Replaced a fan in a DVR that was beginning to sound like a jet turbine - very satisfying


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 10, 2018)

A razor scooter that rattled annoyingly
It had a loose part


----------



## ry755 (Aug 10, 2018)

Got my first PSP and modded it


----------



## Arcanuskun (Aug 16, 2018)

Fix my 10 year old lcd monitor which is dead for weeks now. Investigating the cause points to faulty capacitors (probably affected by the event "capacitor plague"). Replacee those caps and its good as new.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 16, 2018)

I recently modded my ps4 FM 5.05 Batman lim. ed., replaced stock 500gb HDD with a 1TB one then putted the original 500gb one into a 2.5'' case, now my ps4 has 1500gb!
I checked my ps4's free storage, the 1000GB hdd only shows 891gb WTF??

I modded also my psvita with H-encore and bought a 128gb microSD card 

Next i scheduled to mod 3.0.2 switch!


----------



## nekojosh (Aug 16, 2018)

Modded my switch with Trinket M0


----------



## CosmoCortney (Aug 17, 2018)

can someone fix my life?


----------



## Arcanuskun (Aug 18, 2018)

CosmoCortney said:


> can someone fix my life?


I think you're the only one who can fix that mess.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 18, 2018)

I recently bought this left angle USB 2.0 Micro Male to USB female host adapter for my SNES Classic and now I have a 64GB microSD in it because I can.


----------



## RattletraPM (Sep 19, 2018)

I've made a Piratebox out of a Wii! (a teaser for something which should hopefully be released soon, maybe? )



Spoiler: Pic!











I've got the Wii you're looking at from a job lot a while ago. While I was able to make fully working consoles to resell out of the lot, I've noticed that it would've taken a serious amount of effort with this one due to small defects in the motherboard (for example, the previous owner somehow completely f'd up one of the USB ports) as well as a lack of spare parts (mainly missing BT module & Wi-Fi antennas, plus I didn't have a working drive to put in it). So I've just kept it around as a beater to experiment with stuff, especially with Wii Linux.

A while ago I've discovered Piratebox and not only I liked the project but I thought it'd be perfect to own one down at my garage where there's no internet connection (not even via cellular data, reception is pretty hit or miss) and sometimes I go there with my IRL friends to watch movies, play RPGs/board games, etc... the usual nerdy stuff, so a way to share files locally would be great. So I remembered about the beater Wii, how it can indeed run a fully fledged Debian system and all and said "Why not?"

So I got working, managed to install and configure everything needed for Piratebox to run, added some antennas (an internal one from an old D-Link router and a u.FL to RP-SMA adapter), swapped the propietary AC connector with a more standard plug (so I could resell the Wii power brick as well as using a more efficient power supply), added a dummy Wii DVD drive board (wii-linux-ngx kernels will go into a boot loop if they don't find a DVD drive board) and printed a honestly not so stunning logo for extra street cred, which is probably going to get swapped for an official one to show some support to the original project.

And now it works!  It's honestly VERY slow in file transfers for several reasons but it's still fine for small files (and I don't see me or my friends sharing big files over it, especially considering that I'm going to hook up a small 8 GB USB drive to it) but it's been fun building it, and plus it also has been a zero budget project (everything I've used has been taken from random junk I've had laying around or previously bought stuff). I'm not going to show you the internals tho, as that's probably every electrical engineer's nightmare.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Sep 19, 2018)

still in proces, but installing supercic (with sd2snes mod) and optical out in my snes... takes a bit longer then i expected it to be since i found out the snes used smaller IC-pins then i expected...


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 25, 2018)

my wife was watching tv and POP!! the tv went out. i replaced the power board and it works great now. its a 60" lcd sharp.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 25, 2018)

Tonight I replaced the optical drive in a launch (J) Wii I've had in storage for over 10 years. Seems to be working okay, but I can't find the couple (J) Wii games we have to confirm LOL. I'm gonna mod it so hopefully 'region free everything' means just that. Everything will be on a usb hdd but I still want the disc drive to be functional.


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Sep 25, 2018)

My sketchy third party switch controller's R button stopped working today, turns out the button came loose. After about two hours of wiggling and a whole lot of failed attempts, I got it working again. Paper FTW! It's harder to push down now, but the paper is thick enough to push the button up and back without preventing it from registering as the R button. It was fun working on it


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Sep 30, 2018)

Here's a Nes console my bother found in a collapsed building that had been getting rained on and in the weather for years. I take it home and see if it still works or not. By the way I also found a Heavy Sixer Atari 2600 completely destroyed in the mess, could only find 1/4 of it. so sad  Sorry this isn't really much of a repair as I had hoped it to be.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 13, 2018)

Just today I mended me original Xbone.

Thing didn't want to shut down, only time it would was when I hard resetted it.
Turned out the Wifi adapter wasn't seated properly (which also explains the lack of Wifi APs in the list)
Anyway, it reboots and shuts down every time again!



Spoiler: 18+


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 18, 2018)

Remember the guy that put a Nintendo Wii in an Altoids can?

That's right: I added some LED to my gaming rig


----------



## ELY_M (Feb 14, 2019)

In past, I put mod chips on my wii.  I converted my dumb fixture in hallway to smart one. I put a smart chip to my wiring to my fixture.   I use smart hub to control my lighting and other stuff.  I own my home and done many repairs myself.  I am considering putting trinket m0 on my switch.


----------



## Bat420maN (Feb 14, 2019)

I am in the process of building a Batman desk, with a PC built into it. I'd show some pics but, it's really just a bunch of random cut pieces right now that make no sense. I'll get some pics and hopefully remember this when I get a bit more finished.


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 14, 2019)

Fixed a stuck panel on a Pump it Up pad at the local arcade.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 14, 2019)

I replaced my n3ds c-stick with a psp analog stick


----------



## RattletraPM (Feb 14, 2019)

Fixed a DS game cart for a friend of mine.

He bought it at a local second hand shop and it looked fine from the front aside from some slight yellowing on the label, however when he had the chance to try it he noticed some blackened contacts and it was too late to return it.

Turns out the previous owner managed to drop almost an entire cup of coffee on the cart which of course sipped through the cracks and stained everything. This means I had to open the game up to clean it thoroughly, but at least it works now!


----------



## MrCokeacola (Mar 13, 2019)

Finally upgraded all my closet xbox's to Rocky5's softmod today and nulled their HDD keys. Now they can sit in the closet for years to come and still be of use even if the hard drives fail on them.


----------



## Shubshub (Mar 13, 2019)

Well not fixed or modded yet but
I'll be trying my hand at repairing my Left Joycon
Ordered some Metal Locks off Amazon should be here in a few weeks or whatever (I dont live in America)
So will update you guys on how that goes


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 13, 2019)

MrCokeacola said:


> Finally upgraded all my closet xbox's to Rocky5's softmod today and nulled their HDD keys. Now they can sit in the closet for years to come and still be of use even if the hard drives fail on them.


I had missed that such a thing was released.
Might have to update my little softmodding kit (I think it is still softmod installer deluxe). Not entirely sure about mandatory shadowC (I use it regardless but given all the other choices....) but the rest seems like a welcome addition.

Others playing along at home
https://github.com/Rocky5/Xbox-Softmodding-Tool


----------



## Ozito (Apr 9, 2019)

Here's a PS4 Pro I bought with a broken PSU connector

Borked




Repaired


----------



## Robika (Apr 9, 2019)

I tried fixing my NDS lite that had trouble turning on,  I ended up heating up the on/off switch to resolder everything, no I can turn it on and off without problem but now it keep turning on. I may need to replace the switch T_T ... I have the same issue with my psp 2000 it turns on by itself.... I might be cursed


----------



## Ozito (Apr 9, 2019)

Robika said:


> I tried fixing my NDS lite that had trouble turning on,  I ended up heating up the on/off switch to resolder everything, no I can turn it on and off without problem but now it keep turning on. I may need to replace the switch T_T ... I have the same issue with my psp 2000 it turns on by itself.... I might be cursed



Check for solder bridges between the legs of the switch


----------



## Robika (Apr 9, 2019)

Ozito said:


> Check for solder bridges between the legs of the switch


Already checked, I think it might be inside the switch.


----------



## Ozito (Apr 9, 2019)

Robika said:


> Already checked, I think it might be inside the switch.



Taking the switch apart without desoldering it from the board is possible, I could take some pictures for you if your interested.


----------



## Robika (Apr 9, 2019)

Ozito said:


> Taking the switch apart without desoldering it from the board is possible, I could take some pictures for you if your interested.


I would love that if it is not too much of a trouble.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Apr 9, 2019)

Hacked a PS3 recently, nothing special just a softmod. Got a lot of consoles to fix though, thing is I just don't know if most are worth fixing


----------



## Ozito (Apr 9, 2019)

Robika said:


> I would love that if it is not too much of a trouble.



Of course not  
I'll dig up a NDSL and post some images now in the evening 



WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Hacked a PS3 recently, nothing special just a softmod. Got a lot of consoles to fix though, thing is I just don't know if most are worth fixing



Hehe I know that feeling, I have a couple of psps and ds lites that I've been postponing for a while now. What do you got?


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Apr 9, 2019)

Ozito said:


> Of course not
> I'll dig up a NDSL and post some images now in the evening
> 
> 
> ...



Ive had a broken PSP for the longest time, but the only good part is the motherboard so IDK. But Ive got a wide variety, multiple broken PS1/2/3s, a few NESs and SNESs, and a gamecube I know are broken at least. There's even more I haven't even tested since I don't have power cords. I should get around to fixing the PS1/2s since they just need new disc drives, but stuff like RROD 360s and gameboys that are all corroded inside I have just aren't worth trying to troubleshoot.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 10, 2019)

Finally nearing the finish line on my Game Boy "Macro". Just 3D printing the faceplate now, annoyingly cant spray the bottom as I've run out of paint, but that's easy to do later, I'll put up with pink for now 

Shouldn't be too long until I throw it together now......... In theory


----------



## mariopepper (Apr 10, 2019)

My sofa, I fixed it yesterday


----------



## Robika (Apr 10, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Finally nearing the finish line on my Game Boy "Macro". Just 3D printing the faceplate now, annoyingly cant spray the bottom as I've run out of paint, but that's easy to do later, I'll put up with pink for now
> 
> Shouldn't be too long until I throw it together now......... In theory


If I may ask where did you get the file to print it?


----------



## Stwert (Apr 11, 2019)

Robika said:


> If I may ask where did you get the file to print it?



It’s one I’m putting together myself. Still needs a bit of a tweak as it turns out. Either that or my printer is needing calibrated, I’ll check that first, it’s the easy one


----------



## Robika (Apr 11, 2019)

Stwert said:


> It’s one I’m putting together myself. Still needs a bit of a tweak as it turns out. Either that or my printer is needing calibrated, I’ll check that first, it’s the easy one


That is really cool! Show us when you are finished!!


----------



## enarky (Apr 11, 2019)

Did a lot of SNES modding recently. Added a SuperCIC, Dejitter mod and ghosting fix to my 1chip SNES:





Picture together with a OSSC is outstanding.

And I added a USB FDD emulator to my GDSF7, which I modded with a OLED display, a rotary encoder and custom firmware:


----------



## Ozito (Apr 11, 2019)

@Robika
Sorry for the delay buddy, here's a step by step guide for you 


Tools that were used for this






Heat up the soldering iron (my soldering iron works best at 340c yours might be different) and add heat to this corner.
If you have some flux or solder add a small dab to make the process easier.





This next step is supposed to be done at the same time but I had to take two different shots because of physical limits.
At the same time that you're adding heat to the upper corner use something pointy to put outward pressure as the arrow is showing.
This will unhook the metallic shell from the body of the switch as seen on the 5th image.








This is what you want to achieve.
Notice how the shell has lifted on that whole side.





Now, add heat to the bottom corner and as soon as the solder has melt
proceed with lifting the side that's already lose and separate the shell completely from the body.

*Be careful with losing the spring that's beneath the shell doing this part *








I put a finger with some light pressure to the spring when removing the switching part itself,
To reduce the risk of sending the spring flying.





Now is the chance to clean and inspect whatever is malfunctioning.
Proceed to the next step to see how to put the spring back when you're done cleaning/inspecting.





First, put the switch back and set it to the top position with the metal prongs downwards.
Second, slide the spring in as far as possible with out putting any tension to it, let the overflowing part hang out like in the red rectangle.
Third, use any tool (in my case I used the tweezers) and push the overflowing section of the spring back in and down towards the table
to make sure it stays in.








Put the shell back, starting with any corner to your liking, add some light pressure to each corner for it to click in to position.
Lock it in place by adding some new solder to each flap you desoldered in the beginning.






Estas listo, eres una maquina!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Ive had a broken PSP for the longest time, but the only good part is the motherboard so IDK. But Ive got a wide variety, multiple broken PS1/2/3s, a few NESs and SNESs, and a gamecube I know are broken at least. There's even more I haven't even tested since I don't have power cords. I should get around to fixing the PS1/2s since they just need new disc drives, but stuff like RROD 360s and gameboys that are all corroded inside I have just aren't worth trying to troubleshoot.



That's a lot of things my man... What are you going to tackle first?



Stwert said:


> It’s one I’m putting together myself. Still needs a bit of a tweak as it turns out. Either that or my printer is needing calibrated, I’ll check that first, it’s the easy one



Definitely want to see some photos of the WIP! 



enarky said:


> Did a lot of SNES modding recently. Added a SuperCIC, Dejitter mod and ghosting fix to my 1chip SNES:
> 
> Picture together with a OSSC is outstanding.
> 
> And I added a USB FDD emulator to my GDSF7, which I modded with a OLED display, a rotary encoder and custom firmware:



Looking real good!
What's that awesomeness in the last picture?


----------



## Robika (Apr 11, 2019)

Ozito said:


> @Robika
> That's a lot of things my man... What are you going to tackle first?
> 
> Definitely want to see some photos of the WIP!
> ...


Hi there!  Thank you so much, I am currently under a lot of work but as soon as I can I will get into this and show you what I find!


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Apr 11, 2019)

Ozito said:


> @RobikaThat's a lot of things my man... What are you going to tackle first?



The PS1s would probably be the easiest to start with, but I want to get the PS3s working the most since they're backwards compatible. I'm going to have to look into what I can do but my friend said one has a broken disc drive and the other is YLOD. not sure if I can swap too much involving the disc drives but I think he said something about only the motherboards have to stay with the system. But yeah it's a lot of broken stuff, I've got too much stuff in general : P


----------



## enarky (Apr 12, 2019)

Ozito said:


> What's that awesomeness in the last picture?


That's a Game Doctor SF 7, a SNES copier from the 90s. It was used to copy Cartridges to disk and load them back into RAM. Here's a picture from before I modded everything to give you an idea. You can also convert downloaded ROMs to play. Mine has 128 MBit RAM, so it can load all available ROMs without special chip, I also have the blue DSP adapter which makes it able to play DSP ROMs like Mario Kart or Pilot Wings. I changed the floppy drive with a Gotek USB floppy drive emulator that I flashed CFW to. I documented that process here. Another thing I've built for it is a Parallel Port Adapter for the Raspberry Pi, which can be used to transfer ROMs to the unit (and any other backup unit from the 90s). That's a lot faster than loading from disk, even from emulated USB disk. I mainly use the emulated floppy to store save games.


----------



## Koen22 (Apr 17, 2019)

Modded my DSi NAND


----------



## Stwert (Apr 17, 2019)

Ozito said:


> Definitely want to see some photos of the WIP!



You mean the mess 

I’m waiting on parts just now and trying to decide if I can be arsed designing the bottom of the shell to 3D print, for a nicer finish (no unnecessary holes). Or if I’ll just fill the gaps on the original. Choices, choices


----------



## THOMI (Apr 25, 2019)

Found an old psp that had a cracked screen. So I replaced it with another one I got off amazon and added CFW for the first time. Been having a blast with tekken 5 dark resurrection and MGS peace walker


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 25, 2019)

Our 9 Year old Dyson DC 20 Animal Pro (change the vacuum cleaner motor)
Thats the ONLY part that really can be broken if you take care.

Great device.


----------



## Wallack (May 10, 2019)

Neverwinter nights for a project im working on


----------



## Skelletonike (May 13, 2019)

Bought a cheap PSP 3000 that had a slightly damaged screen, got a new screen, a new housing (the housing cost as much as the psp though, since it was the gundam one= and now I have a sexy gundam PSP.


----------



## nasune (May 13, 2019)

Well, someone recently gave me a portable dvd player that couldn't read discs anymore, so I ripped out the drive and replaced it with a Pi Zero and some extras (audio circuit, ethernet port, and one of those usb to psone controller adapters) I had lying around. Voila, instant portable retropie  . The rest of the dvd player is left in because it can also read files from SD, usb, or cable.



Spoiler


----------



## Sethtimus Prime (May 16, 2019)

Had an xbox controller with a sticky d-pad. Replaced the silicon bit and it's as good as new.


----------



## Navonod (May 16, 2019)

My roommate had 3 Nintendo DS and gave them to me. So I'm in the middle of re-shelling and fixing those and also modernizing my Gameboy Color with a sound amplifier, rechargeable battery, and Benn Venns new LCD screen.
I assume maybe a group of people here has done this already but I'm just excited to get it all together so I can play Pokemon Crystal in Japanese. I don't know any Japanese so it's gonna be a fun ride.


----------



## Invision (May 18, 2019)

Last thing I modded was my phone, I've kept it on iOS 12.0 since I got it.

I don't really have the money to buy gaming consoles and the like, though I wish I had a Switch. I'd probably brick it in the first 10 minutes of having it.


----------



## mariopepper (May 20, 2019)

I broke my monitor stand and I am still trying to fix it. I must confess that even glue doesn't help  Guys what can you advice? I checked some reviews before https://whatever-tech.com/best-6-monitor-stand-review/ and I don't know what to do... Go on fixing it ( I am not sure it's even possible) or to get new one? Really hard decision.


----------



## Duo8 (May 20, 2019)

Fixed Joy Con. Again. Had to replace the sl/sr ribbon and fix the stick. The new ribbon's buttons are too hard and I broke a tab while trying to put the stick back together.
It's more broken yet more functional than before I fixed it.


----------



## npiet1 (May 21, 2019)

New here, won't post everything I've ever fixed cause it would be to long. I love to fix things or just take apart to see how it looks and operates. This thread is right up my alley.

In the past week fixed
a printer that I got from a friend. The ink tube between the cartridge and where it came out was full of cockroach poo. 

Washing machine  wasbusted,a the buttons where pushed in. 

Fridge door came off during moving

2x 3ds hacked for the kids

Win 10 was giving me problems so I did a clean install. 


I'm starting to repaint twin lockers to firetruck red. Have to use a steel brush as sanding isn't doing to much to the original paint. Have been trying to get better at soldering to but I don't think my soldering iron gets hot enough (30w)

I don't own many tools. So I do everything by hand. I really want a 3d printer because of how handy it would be for replacement parts.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



nasune said:


> Well, someone recently gave me a portable dvd player that couldn't read discs anymore, so I ripped out the drive and replaced it with a Pi Zero and some extras (audio circuit, ethernet port, and one of those usb to psone controller adapters) I had lying around. Voila, instant portable retropie  . The rest of the dvd player is left in because it can also read files from SD, usb, or cable.
> 
> 
> That's cool, did you just run the pi-zero though the AV port for the screen? How did you cut the plastic so well?


----------



## nasune (May 21, 2019)

npiet1 said:


> That's cool, did you just run the pi-zero though the AV port for the screen? How did you cut the plastic so well?


Yeah, the DVD player had one of those 3.5mm av in jacks, so it was just a matter of finding out which solder point was what. Which is easy enough, I just used a composite jack I had lying around. Afterwards I could just solder two wires (video and ground) directly to the pi, and three wires (audio l,r and round) to a small self built audio circuit.
As for cutting the plastic, I used a small hobby knife and a whole lot of patience. I'd draw out the general shape, and would spin the tip of the knife within that shape creating a hole. From that hole I'd start removing the surrounding plastic until I'd get the desired shape. 
It's honestly not something I'd recommend doing unless you really have no other choice, because I couldn't use my hands for the rest of the day. That's the price for doing things without the proper tools I guess  .


----------



## Fates-Blade-900 (May 21, 2019)

Though this isn't really recent I believe I did work on it this year.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/fire-emblem-fates-upgraded.502519/


----------



## ELY_M (May 28, 2019)

not too long ago, I won a bricked switch with trinket m0 in it on ebay.  I was testing my sd cards from my other switches.  the ubuntu sd card did worked for me.  
it booted up ubuntu nicely.   I also grabbed lakka from here and I am able to boot up lakka too.


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Jun 3, 2019)

Over the last few days I modded my PS Vita. Got a 128gb sd2vita, dumped my legit games on my legit 16gb vita memory card and transferred them to the sd2vita with saves n'all. They work perfectly. I now have to transfer all the games I have on QCMA to my vita, and vice versa.

For 3.60 only.
I followed two videos on youtube for the most part. Some of it is not necessary. The basic steps are as follows: 

ENABLE HENKAKU, have npdmdrm

1. Have your legit vita memory card (LVMC) as ux0. 
2. Start the game you want to dump and play it until you have a save point. Save and then exit. Take note of the save slot. The first is slot0. Then slot1, slot2, etc.
OPTIONAL. If you have savedata that is valuable, then download savemgr .8 or higher. Save your data by selecting the game and backing it up. To be safe I do this twice, slot0 and slot1.
3. Next in vitashell, you'll see the directory that says gr00. That is the gamecard. Check the game Id, and also check the license. If you see a .rif for the game id that you want then that means the license was generated. 
4. go the root of gr00/app and copy the game (press triangle and copy).
5. go to the the app folder in ux0 and paste the game.
6. after the game is pasted, go to npdmdrm folder and find the game id and then find the license. Rename the license to work.bin.  Copy work.bin.
7. navigate to the app folder in ux0, open the game id that is corresponding to your game and find the sys folder. Inside will be another folder called package. Inside that paste the work.bin file. 
8. Exit vitashell. Then delete the current bubble for your game.
9. Remove gamecard. Open vitashell and nav to ux0. Do not select the folder, just make sure it is highlighted green. Press triangle and refresh the live area. 
10. The game should now be able to launch without a gamecard inserted. 
11. Navigate to savemgr, and restore savedata.
12. Check game. 
13. Transfer to SD2VITA, by copying over the game id in the app folder in ux0.
14. Transfer over the npdmdrm license. 
15. Done. 
16. Change SD2VITA to ux0.






I take no credit for writing this. The two content creators are responsible for it and the videos they produced. I have simply written what I did.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jun 18, 2019)

Modded a N64 rumble pak to not need batteries today.


----------



## Stwert (Jun 18, 2019)

My Arlo security cameras, hardly a mod though. I got fed up of using batteries, so 3D printed a nice alternative battery cover, removed the hard to notice rubber bung which hides the Micro-USB port and voila, mains powered cameras.


----------



## RattletraPM (Jul 24, 2019)

@The Real Jdbye this should hopefully put an end to my Mini USB curse once and for all 
(The connector sticks out a tiny bit, but it's otherwise much more stable than I anticipated!)

 

Other than that, I've also replaced my n3DS' Circle Pad as the rubber cap came off due to wear and tear. I've used an aftermarket part with a non-removable cap but other than that, nothing special about it really.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 24, 2019)

MrCokeacola said:


> Modded a N64 rumble pak to not need batteries today.


I'm not sure why they didn't just pull power from the controller port honestly... Motors don't draw much at all.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jul 25, 2019)

Jayro said:


> I'm not sure why they didn't just pull power from the controller port honestly... Motors don't draw much at all.


They would of had to of used smaller motors as if you run more than 2 battery-less rumble packs on a N64 they draw too much power and don't work.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jul 26, 2019)

"fixed" in the most lightest sense of the word my Dreamcast today. Did the most laziest fix for a GDEMU and put a few resistors on the 12V rail to ground like shown here https://retrogamesultra.com/2019/02/17/sega-dreamcast-gdemu-installation-and-setup/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 27, 2019)

MrCokeacola said:


> "fixed" in the most lightest sense of the word my Dreamcast today. Did the most laziest fix for a GDEMU and put a few resistors on the 12V rail to ground like shown here https://retrogamesultra.com/2019/02/17/sega-dreamcast-gdemu-installation-and-setup/


Thank you that is EXACTLY what i searched for !!! (3x1Kohm 1/4W resistors)
Many,many thanks my friend !!!!!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 28, 2019)

A Singing and speaking Winnie Puh.
He comes "without singing and speaking".


----------



## nasune (Jul 31, 2019)

Last week I finally got my package with the parts needed to finish some fixes/mods, so I've been busy. The first fix was a Sega CD (model 2). When I bought it and brought it home it wouldn't turn on, the culprit turned out to be a blown fuse. It's not a difficult fix, so after adding a fuse holder and a fuse everything works like a charm. 
After that I decided to finish my SNES supercic mod which actually needed to be fixed afterwards. As it turned out I lifted the wrong pin (25 rather than 24) on the PPU, so after another quick (albeit more difficult than the last) fix everything runs smoothly on that regard as well.
Following that, the next project was a Casduino in a printed case, which surprisingly worked out just fine as well (I'm not gonna lie, I expected at least one of these projects to fail miserably).
Finally, I made a small nightlight for my niece, and slightly modded a 3d print of Koholint island to have a LED in the wind fish egg.



Spoiler



my casduino (unfortunately my paint ran, making the markings unclear)


 
My nieces nightlamp containing two LEDs


 And Koholint


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jul 31, 2019)

Softmodded my Nintendo Switch. Now if only I had some games to play on it besides Mario Odyssey.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 1, 2019)

Just fixed my PS3 (getting it ready as a couch co-op machine)
I had some formatting error on the hard drive a while back then lost the sata cable until now


----------



## MrCokeacola (Sep 3, 2019)

I could not fix it but I replaced the Power Supply for my N64 today. It was making a buzzing sound when turned on and this was causing lines to show up on the screen. Replaced it with a 2nd power supply I had and no more lines or buzz. Opened up the old Power Supply and saw the caps on it were starting to bulge. Safely put it in the trash after that.


----------



## alexsandro22 (Sep 7, 2019)

I've just modded my splitting maul. Speaking more clear I've sharpened it. If here are people who use this tool for cutting wood or maybe for some kind of other activity they probably know how important to sharpen it. Anyway it was quite hard work to do it and I've done it well enough. I followed all tips I'd found  in article https://cozyhousetoday.com/how-to-sharpen-splitting-maul and got exactly that result I'd expected to see. Rate it guys!


----------



## RattletraPM (Sep 24, 2019)

Installed Coreboot on my Thinkpad X220. I'll be completely honest: I haven't done it due to free/open-source software related reasons (I support FOSS, but disassembling my laptop and hooking its SPI chip to an external flasher just to say "it's 99% powered by free software now" is a bit too extreme imo) rather mainly because I needed to mod my BIOS to remove the whitelist and replace/upgrade the Wi-Fi card anyway. I already had the right equipment for the job so I decided to give it a shot as that'd also give me other benefits compared to the stock BIOS as well (faster boot, ME cleaner, custom payloads, unlocked flash, etc.)


----------



## PalomPorom (Sep 25, 2019)

Flashed TWRP, Magisk, and EdXposed on my Note 10+. Didn't even want to upgrade from my Note 9 unless there was at least root. Just gotta wait for devs to do their thing and release custom ROMs

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## nasune (Dec 8, 2019)

Fixed the keyboard on one of my MSX machines. One of the tracks on the membrane was broken, so fixing it was fairly easy. On the modded side of things, one of my Sega Megadrive model 2's now has a regionfree switchless mod plus an actual scart port on the side. Besides that I've added both composite outputs and a flashcart to one of my Atari 2600 consoles. And finally, while not so much modding as making from scratch, I've made my own MSX controller since I lacked a proper one.
Pics:
The Megadrive in PAL mode


Spoiler








The female scart connector


Spoiler








The composite connectors (white is video, red audio)


Spoiler








The only external part of the flashcart, the micro SD port


Spoiler








Flashcart menu


Spoiler








And a game in action


Spoiler








And finally the controller. Unfortunately the paintjob was ruined because the glue used to bond the plexiglass to the rest of the controller was way too aggressive (I swear I'm not that bad at painting :S ). Literally everything aside from the switches, and 9 pin connector are custom (the PCB, the casing and the cable are all designed and fabricated by myself).


Spoiler


----------



## Dinoduck (Jan 28, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Our 9 Year old Dyson DC 20 Animal Pro (change the vacuum cleaner motor)
> Thats the ONLY part that really can be broken if you take care.
> 
> Great device.



Nice. I can't say the same about my Roomba. I was trying to replace the wheels that suddenly felt apart but I couldn't assemble it back. It was only 2 years old though. The search on Amazon doesn't show this model anymore, weird. I guess I'll need a new one, maybe a 960 or 980 according to this review. 

Got a Gameboy Color, it was both dirty cheap and dirty itself. But now it looks a bit better.


----------



## nasune (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm not sure whether it's right, but it probably fits under modded.


Spoiler














After finding a broken New Ghostbusters II bootleg (one of the eproms was busted) I decided to turn it into a Holy Diver bootleg (including a patch for the english translation). The process was fairly simple, and, while the box is nothing to write home about, the game works like a charm.
The cartridge itself was left yellow on purpose (as is the R in the upper left corner and the cut off nature of the label) to ensure that it's easy to identify as a bootleg/repro.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 2, 2020)

A couple months ago I bought a "broken" launch Xbox One off a friend of mine for like $40. It was just overheating, so I pulled it apart, cleaned out the inside (which was full of dust), and then bought a replacement heatsink/fan for another $10 and bam, $50 Xboner. 

Also repaired my Atari 2600 I bought ages ago, just needed a new voltage regulator and that was it but I replaced the caps, too, just because.


----------



## Sathya (Mar 15, 2020)

i have modded my electric tyres inflator. the pressure sensor (PSI or BAR)  was demage, and its so hard to find that item online. so i cut the pcb module to 12 volt input with a car  magnetic relay. it works fine, but i need to buy external PSI pressure regulator for control the air pressure on tyre. 

NB: i try to modded my stomach, because i always eat 600 gram rice every day.


----------



## wiitendo84 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fixed a nonworking n64 gameshark months ago by hooking it up to my good one and changing the key code to the normal keycode. Got it for free due to a friend just going to trash it.


----------



## micp (Apr 14, 2020)

Today's job involves cleaning and re-capping two GameGears. The case on one of them is pretty beat up too so I'm going to give give it a sand and polish, try and make it look a little nicer.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 16, 2020)

Gameboy DMG backlight mod with rechargeable battery mod. Gameboy Color backlight mod with sound amplifier.
Gameboy advance backlight with rechargeable battery mod and aluminum housing. 

I need to get a new shell for the Gameboy color. You can see where I used the wrong screws because I wasn't paying attention to what I was doing.


----------



## Chains (Aug 5, 2020)

Few weeks ago I finished modding both of my Switches. 
Was a very long process, due to my PC being extremely under-powered, but its done.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 5, 2020)

Snagged a switch from another device. Turns out that switch fits this little slot on the 360. I’ve got a 12v constant to the stock fans. I wired one side of the switch to 3.3v and the other to 5v source. Now I can toggle between 7v or 9v to my fan with this switch. Don’t ask for a photo of the wiring, it’s not pretty. 


 
Next, I’ve got leds to install and window to cut in. May cut a window into the dvd drive as well. Progress will be slow due to my schedule.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 6, 2020)

It wasn't broken but I just refurbished my old PS4 Chonky Boi today. Since I bought it used 3 years ago, it's worked fine but been loud as hell. I took it all apart, cleaned the dust out from everywhere, and replaced the thermal paste. It's so much quieter now, was well worth the time - can still hear the fan spin up, but it's no longer so loud my wife complains and tells me to play it in another room.


----------



## Yamathedestroyer (Aug 6, 2020)

Well, i flashed Android on my Lumia 520 just for fun.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 6, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> It wasn't broken but I just refurbished my old PS4 Chonky Boi today. Since I bought it used 3 years ago, it's worked fine but been loud as hell. I took it all apart, cleaned the dust out from everywhere, and replaced the thermal paste. It's so much quieter now, was well worth the time - can still hear the fan spin up, but it's no longer so loud my wife complains and tells me to play it in another room.


I wish I had another room to go to with a console. This is why I like handhelds so much. Lol


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 6, 2020)

I replaced the 20gb HDD in my iMac G3 I got a bit ago with a 64gb SSD, and also just swapped the RAM from 256mb to 1gb total so it's real fast now  I'll need to either replace or repair the optical drive that's in it, since it just spits out CDs, but for now I'm fine with just mounting ISOs. SNES games look super nice emulated on the CRT 

The last couple months I also spent tricking out a Dell Poweredge R710 server, had to basically get everything for it (new motherboard, PSUs, RAM, HDDs, CPUs, fans, RAID card, etc). After around $400 total spent, it's got all 5 chassis fans, 2x Xeon X5680s, 96gb of RAM, 4x 2TB SAS drives, 2x 870w PSUs, and a GTX 750 Ti haphazardly shoved into the case in a very awkward way. It's currently running Proxmox which is hosting 3 main VMs, one Windows 10 VM I'm using to monitor/record my security cams (and for any other Windows things I may need), a Linux Mint VM that's used for work, and then for shits and giggles I setup an OS X High Sierra VM because it tickles me to have all three major consumer OS's running on one box at the same time (that's what the 750 Ti is for, passing that through so I have hardware acceleration in OS X ). 

Dunno if this counts technically for this thread, but I replaced the breaks in my BMW X3 last week, too


----------



## wiitendo84 (Aug 6, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I replaced the 20gb HDD in my iMac G3 I got a bit ago with a 64gb SSD, and also just swapped the RAM from 256mb to 1gb total so it's real fast now  I'll need to either replace or repair the optical drive that's in it, since it just spits out CDs, but for now I'm fine with just mounting ISOs. SNES games look super nice emulated on the CRT
> 
> The last couple months I also spent tricking out a Dell Poweredge R710 server, had to basically get everything for it (new motherboard, PSUs, RAM, HDDs, CPUs, fans, RAID card, etc). After around $400 total spent, it's got all 5 chassis fans, 2x Xeon X5680s, 96gb of RAM, 4x 2TB SAS drives, 2x 870w PSUs, and a GTX 750 Ti haphazardly shoved into the case in a very awkward way. It's currently running Proxmox which is hosting 3 main VMs, one Windows 10 VM I'm using to monitor/record my security cams (and for any other Windows things I may need), a Linux Mint VM that's used for work, and then for shits and giggles I setup an OS X High Sierra VM because it tickles me to have all three major consumer OS's running on one box at the same time (that's what the 750 Ti is for, passing that through so I have hardware acceleration in OS X ).
> 
> Dunno if this counts technically for this thread, but I replaced the breaks in my BMW X3 last week, too


I hate doing brakes. Had to replace the brake line on my expedition a couple of months ago. Other than that today I get to change out the led headlights and turn signals on it. Have to go back to the old lights because the led lights, let's just say you cant get replacements for what was installed. They are connected to some boxes with no way to replace them.


----------



## Inaki (Aug 6, 2020)

I added a reset button to the Wii mini. I installed the reset switch for entering Priiloader because, in this setup where Priiloader autostarts USB loader GX, if you don't have any wiimote already registered while being on System Menu or a game, you are not able to sync it on USB loader GX, so you are kinda stuck. On the wii mini, yes, you can plug a usb keyboard and enter Priiloader menu by pressing ESCAPE when booting, but that is a PITA, so I added the reset button to be on the same level of ease we have with our classic wiis.

https://imgur.com/gallery/psJfknV


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 6, 2020)

Inaki said:


> I added a reset button to the Wii mini. I installed the reset switch for entering Priiloader because, in this setup where Priiloader autostarts USB loader GX, if you don't have any wiimote already registered while being on System Menu or a game, you are not able to sync it on USB loader GX, so you are kinda stuck. On the wii mini, yes, you can plug a usb keyboard and enter Priiloader menu by pressing ESCAPE when booting, but that is a PITA, so I added the reset button to be on the same level of ease we have with our classic wiis.
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/psJfknV


Nice, and that magnifying screen is nifty af.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Aug 6, 2020)

Fixed an old iphone 5s. It was beat up and password locked.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)

Hello.

Today:

A BIOS Update for the Gigabyte H55M-USB3 Mainboard with the Gigabyte BIOS Tool under Windows 10.
I looked on the Homepage and found a last updated Version (F11).
Actual it was Version F10.

Now the Detection Time for the SATA Raid Controller was faster now.
(There is no Option in the BIOS to skip it,before it checked up to 7 - 8 Seconds,now it boots directly into Windows.)

The CPU seems also to work a little "balanced/stable".
Before under Full Load it goes up to 68° now it works at a maximum of 65°
(The CPU has a Stock Frequency of 2.93 Ghz,it was "raised" to 3.5 Ghz and today again raised to 3.6 Ghz).

Yes,tiny,little "Improvements" but very nice.
It makes still Fun to see/notice them.

Thank you.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2020)

it wasnt broken, but i dismantled the 360 controlelr i use with my pc and gave it a good clean, first time i've cleaned it since i got it 5 years ago, at first glance it even looks brand new but still has small details giving it away


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 7, 2020)

cousin's wii


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 10, 2020)

converted a famicom controller and and added another POKEY

STEREO POKEY ftw!

i just need anohter 256k, or an Ultimate 1 Megabyte upgrade...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 10, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> converted a famicom controller and and added another POKEY
> 
> STEREO POKEY ftw!
> 
> ...



I love to see an still living Atari XL.

Thank you for sharing your awesome Work !!


----------



## Kopimist (Aug 10, 2020)

its not much, but the laser in my original playstation is failing and it stopped reading backups altogether so I tweaked the pot in it to read backups again . Gonna drive that thing into the ground until the laser eventually goes kaputs, then I'll replace it.


----------



## emcintosh (Aug 14, 2020)

*Repaired: Subpac M1 (body-mounted silent sub-woofer / rumble [back]pack)*
Bought as for-parts. Audio signal passed though to headphones, connector leading into body of device reported 16 V AC signal at full intensity. But no rumble : (. I took it apart and found that the wires leading to the coil in one of the two (series-wired) actuators (which seem to be Dayton TT25s - one 8 ohm and one 16 ohm, though Subpac say they're a custom model) had broken. I soldered new wire into place and it works again. The subpac is essentially a speaker with the diaphragm being the surface of the device, and the circuit is coils of hair-thin magnet wire glued into place on a card ring, so I’m amazed that such a fragile connection is normally able to survive the vigorous shaking!

*Modded: Controller Pro U (Wiimote / Classic Controller hybrid)


 *
I was curious to try this controller (as modelled by the cat in my avatar) for games like Super Paper Mario and Metroid: Other M that use the Wiimote on its side, as that's normally not very comfortable. But the first one I got was actually a third-party Wii U Pro controller in the same shell (complete with non-functional IR window…) and it wasn't worth paying the return postage to get a few pounds back. The second one I got was the actual Wii one. I had heard bad things about getting accidental diagonal inputs on the d-pad, so I opened up the case and put several layers of tape under the pivot. I subsequently replaced the Wii U-style d-pad with one from an N64 (for which I had to enlarge the + hole in the case with a file), as the original edges were quite sharp. As an unexpected bonus, the d-pad is slightly tilted (up extends further from the case than down), which is more comfortable. I also transferred the SNES-coloured buttons from the WUPC.

*Modded: Xbox One controller - Skull Ghost LED ABXY buttons



*
The kit has six white LEDs and replacements for the ABXY and Guide (which I didn't swap, leaving me two spare LEDs rather than one, so I wired them in parallel with the rumble motors, visible though a translucent shell) buttons. The buttons are in three pieces - clear shell, black support and translucent coloured skull, with enough space to hold the LED inside the skull. As I got the controller for use with Nintendo consoles (using a Brook converter), I swapped the skulls to the arrangement of colours on the EU/JP SNES. Because the buttons have space for the LEDs inside and the support is at the level of the original button underside, I didn't have to drill out and re-fill the buttons with hot glue, as others have done (also negating the need to judge how far to fill not to affect button travel).

There were no instructions or resistors included, so I experimented a bit and I reduced the 3.5V supply from TP7 to 2.6V using 4kOhm resistance per LED (2x 2k2 (red red red =22 x 100; gold = ±5%) in series with the individual ones that light up when the controller rumbles; several-resistors-in-parallel in series with the four parallel ABXY LEDs). The LEDs are visible but not terribly bright at this voltage, which is fine by me. I calculate the current as 0.2mA, which is ridiculously low… I used 30 AWG multi-strand wire to connect the LEDs and resistors to the appropriate supply points. I cut some of the carbon pads' rubber support away to make room for the wires.

I also made my life harder by fitting chips to turn off each LED when its button is pressed and making the others slightly brighter. You can see my wiring at at http://www.acidmods.com/forum/index.php/topic,44629.msg335395.html#msg335395

It was really fiddly and I can't really recommend lighting the ABXY buttons. The interchangeable skulls were good for 'correcting' the buttons to Nintendo layout, and the rumble LEDs are a nice feature.

*Modded: Octagonal gate on Xbox and Nyko nunchuk analogs


 *
I filed notches in the accent rings on my controller (relatively neat) and nunchuk (too ashamed to show) to give me feedback on the main directions similar to GameCube analog gates. I reckon you could cut a regular octagon reaching right out to the edges of the upper surface, but it actually feels OK with just the notches as in the photo. I can feel where the eight points are, but only snap to them if I'm aiming close to them and I push the stick right to the edge.



Ozito said:


> If you repaired something it would be interesting to know how it broke and what you did to fix it.
> And if you modded something it would be nice to know how it was done and what your final thoughts are.


----------



## Lotoonlink (Aug 14, 2020)

I fixed up a Wii remote that wasn't working due to battery corrosion; my favorite parts were pouring vinegar over the acid to dissolve it since it made a really cool reaction and also I generally enjoyed cleaning all the dirt and grime inside the remote, very satisfying!


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 14, 2020)

Upgraded my old PSP 3000 to Infinity 2.0 PRO-C. It kept freezing when playing games on Infinity 1.0 LME, but now it works fine so far.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 23, 2020)

Spoiler












Bought a new-old stock Lenovo T430 last month. Upgraded to a 120gb SSD, 16GB of DDR3L RAM, and bought an LVDS to eDP converter so I could use a 1080p screen. Wasn't aware that there's such high current flowing through the backlight circuitry even when the power is off that it can blow the backlight fuse when you disconnect or connect a screen with power still available. So, I blew the backlight fuse (bridged it to fix), burned out the original eDP converter, and when the new one came, found out that I killed the display too, so I had to order a new one of THOSE as well.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 23, 2020)

Spoiler









More to come 

That said, DMG Gameboy, DMG RIPS V3 backlit IPS display conversion, also TBD is cleaning and reassembly obviously as well as a new power supply board, amp, and speaker.

I MAY spin up a separate thread specifically for game console restoration projects.


----------



## Ozito (Aug 24, 2020)

Cool to see the thread still alive 6 years later 

I recovered data from a soldered on emmc in a laptop with a fried cpu.








This is the guidance I used if anyone else comes across this looking to do the same thing.

Datasheet for SDINADF4 (sandisk emmc in my case) with pins and signal description 

PDF describing the whole procedure 

Helpful guy on youtube going through the whole procedure 

I also had to buy a boardview schematic for the board to find the proper connections for the emmc.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 24, 2020)

Got 2 360's to RGH from a fellow GBAtemp member.
A Falcon which successfully glitched and a Jasper which unfortunately RRODed out before I could work on it.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Aug 24, 2020)

I stuck a new laser in a ps2 slim and I've been restoring a dualshock 1 (have cleaned and replaced button membranes needs new film as the pins on the connector of the old one have worn off)


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 1, 2020)

DMG Gameboy modding FINALLY DONE 

I'll make another thread for game console restorations where I'll dump all of the pics I took of this thing but for the meantime I'll leave you all with my 4 minute tour of what's been done to it.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 3, 2020)

Spoiler










Replaced the speakers in 2x Whistler CR85 radar detectors. One is mine, one is my dad's. 2nd speaker replacement on mine, first on his. No idea why these things burn through speakers after a year or two.


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 3, 2020)

Was a few months ago, but I had to repair/solder a speaker wire in my laptop.

Long story short, I accidentally put a screw through the speaker wire while closing the casing. ("Why isn't this screw going in? I'll just push harder.." lol)

Had to make a new route for the wire, since it was ~1cm shorter after the fix.  Figured it out and the sound is perfect.

@Sicklyboy that looks like the exact model my dad uses! if his speaker ever goes out I'm glad to know it's replaceable.

Edit: I need to repair/replace a solenoid soon, its attached to a foot pedal that stops gas (Propane & Oxygen) from flowing, but it seems to be leaking now. And sometimes humming. Got it used so It'll be a new experience for me. Hope to have a good repair story soon.


----------



## fvig2001 (Sep 3, 2020)

I did 2 things:

1. Modded a Wii pro sensor bar to be USB powered (powered by TV usb)
2. I printed 2 boxes and housed a SD card switcher + extension cable so that my Switch can swap between 3 SD cards without removing the sd card from the switch.


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 3, 2020)

fvig2001 said:


> 1. Modded a Wii pro sensor bar to be USB powered (powered by TV usb)



Whoa that's awesome! Can you make a post about how you did that? Would it work with an OG sensor bar?  If it's not too much trouble 

I've been trying to decide about getting a dolphin IR bar or not.

PS your 2nd mod is awesome too.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 3, 2020)

TheCasualties said:


> @Sicklyboy that looks like the exact model my dad uses! if his speaker ever goes out I'm glad to know it's replaceable.



FYI, I can't find the exact part I ordered, pretty sure I got it from Digikey but I can't find an order confirmation email and I -really- CBA to search for the part right now. It's not a direct fit but it's "good enough". However I looked again today and while I can't vouch for the legitimacy of the website* this looks to be an exact replacement. Just have to desolder the old speaker (2 wires) and resolder the new one. Entire repair takes like 3 minutes. https://www.parts-express.com/dayto...-16a-1-1-4-mini-speaker-black-16-ohm--285-133

* = let's be real, it's 2020, e-commerce is so low risk, charge back through your CC company if it turns out to be shady. This ain't the 90's anymore.


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 3, 2020)

Sicklyboy said:


> FYI, I can't find the exact part I ordered, pretty sure I got it from Digikey but I can't find an order confirmation email and I -really- CBA to search for the part right now. It's not a direct fit but it's "good enough". However I looked again today and while I can't vouch for the legitimacy of the website* this looks to be an exact replacement. Just have to desolder the old speaker (2 wires) and resolder the new one. Entire repair takes like 3 minutes. https://www.parts-express.com/dayto...-16a-1-1-4-mini-speaker-black-16-ohm--285-133
> 
> * = let's be real, it's 2020, e-commerce is so low risk, charge back through your CC company if it turns out to be shady. This ain't the 90's anymore.


Hah, yes that's true! Don't worry about finding the right part for me. I'm sure I could handle it. Really, I'd guess I could wire any mini speaker up as long as it has the same power requirements. 

Hell I could probably add a speaker to the outside of the shell. Might help him hear it better too.


----------



## fvig2001 (Sep 3, 2020)

@TheCasualties
With the OG sensor bar:

Things needed:
1. Get a Variable USB supply, something like
https://www.lazada.com.ph/products/...t-module-intl-i142509269-s162584589.html?mp=1
2. a sensor bar extension (Optional but makes it cleaner)
3. Soldering iron
4. 1 Red and 1 black wire
5. Voltmeter
6. Soldering iron + soldering lead
7. Shrink tubes

Steps:
1. Insert USB device and connect the output voltage ports to the voltmeter
2. Adjust knob/settings until voltage is 7.5V
3. Cut the male end of the extension/cable of the sensor bar
4. Solder the positive end to the red cable, solder the negative end to the black cable
5. Put the shrink tubes onto each wire
6. Solder the positive output of the USB to the red and black gets negative
7. put the shrink tube on top of where each point of the sensor bar and use heat to shrink the tubes to cover the soldering point.
8. Test with the Wii/Wii U/Dolphin

I feel this is only worth it if you really need the range since there are 3rd party sensor bars that work well enough at a low distance. I did this because the pro sensor bar really has good range, while the default sensor bar has good enough range but needs more voltage than usual.

Hopefully, if you get the dolphin bar, you won't get unlucky like I did. My main PC works with it but Dolphin has/had this bug where it refuses to work with it on that PC alone.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Sep 3, 2020)

Today I fixed one of my 6 year old traumas, 
it was an ancient wii that the disc drive got shoved to the faking brim with pennies.


----------



## Nemix77 (Sep 3, 2020)

Replaced carpet with hardwood floors, two week job and looks as good as professionals.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 3, 2020)

Fixed toilet that wouldn’t flush. The flapper broke from the chain. You really don’t want pictures.


----------



## PityOnU (Sep 3, 2020)

I recently got around to trying my hand at RetroBrighting. I had purchased a "Symphonic Green" Gamecube a few years ago that was extremely sun damaged and yellow. Got it for a good price (at least, compared to what they usually sell for) because of the yellowing. Still cost something like $450 if I remember correctly, though.

Went about doing a proper, very expensive setup and got distilled water and 34% mixture of food grade hydrogen peroxide (about $50 worth). Used a sous vide ($100) to heat the solution to ~50C and let the Gamecube soak in it for several days.

Good news is, it worked perfectly! Completely got rid of the yellowing without bleaching the console. Bad news is, the dye they used in this extremely limited edition console is itself very susceptible to sun damage, so although the yellowing is now completely gone, the parts of the console which we yellowed now show through the actual color they were underneath: extremely sun bleached, almost white.

So after all that effort and money, I still have a visibly discolored Gamecube. More than a little bit bummed about that.

Sucks even more because I dropped probably another $500+ on mods/accessories to get it up to snuff - GCLoader + 1TB SD card, GCHD Mk II, custom fan and housing, two Wavebirds, OEM memory cards, network adapter, and SP2SD.

And it still looks a bit shit. Gutted.


----------



## Ozito (Sep 3, 2020)

Sicklyboy said:


> DMG Gameboy modding FINALLY DONE
> 
> I'll make another thread for game console restorations where I'll dump all of the pics I took of this thing but for the meantime I'll leave you all with my 4 minute tour of what's been done to it.




This looks great!
I bought a circuit sword lite from kite last year that I still haven't finished, I'll definitely do it now!



PityOnU said:


> I recently got around to trying my hand at RetroBrighting. I had purchased a "Symphonic Green" Gamecube a few years ago that was extremely sun damaged and yellow. Got it for a good price (at least, compared to what they usually sell for) because of the yellowing. Still cost something like $450 if I remember correctly, though.
> 
> Went about doing a proper, very expensive setup and got distilled water and 34% mixture of food grade hydrogen peroxide (about $50 worth). Used a sous vide ($100) to heat the solution to ~50C and let the Gamecube soak in it for several days.
> 
> ...



oof  
I know that feeling of disappointment.
At least you got the experience now, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm in the process of jtagging another x360 (one i bought, it was cheap!)


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 13, 2020)

Cleaning my pipe.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 20, 2020)

Done (mostly) repairing, restoring, and modding my GBC!


----------



## Methanoid (Sep 29, 2020)

CFW'd two DSi and a PS Vita.... Vita is so pretty, I wish I'd discovered it earlier


----------



## danwellby (Sep 30, 2020)

A gamecube (DOL-001 PAL) with a gcloader with a 400GB microsd card and a battery holder for the rtc and settings to make life easier next time it needs changing. RS part 185-4750


Spoiler: Images


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2020)

not really a mod, but i made 2 styrofoam pieces to cover the black bars whenever i consume 4:3 content, they are a bit rough since i used a box cutter and not the proper styrofoam cuting tool, if i were to redo it probably i would use cardboard


----------



## PalomPorom (Nov 1, 2020)

I installed a custom LTSC Windows 10 Lite build to my GPD Win2. Man it's so much faster than stock windows for sure

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## MrCokeacola (Nov 2, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> not really a mod, but i made 2 styrofoam pieces to cover the black bars whenever i consume 4:3 content, they are a bit rough since i used a box cutter and not the proper styrofoam cuting tool, if i were to redo it probably i would use cardboardView attachment 232313 View attachment 232314


For what purpose?


----------



## Paulsar99 (Nov 2, 2020)

Bought a second hand ps classic for 40 bucks and modded it with project eris. Now it's an amazing retro machine that can even play dreamcast and psp games.


----------



## gisel213 (Nov 2, 2020)

Repaired 3 Xbox One S HDMI ports and 7 Ps4 Hdmi Ports in my the gamestore/repair shop i work a lil side job. Lift drop new port flux port pins solder them down flush with ipa = Happy Customers.

Modded a WiiU for a friend using esp8266 remote exploit installed some tiles brazillian method 128gb usb stick for his kids. Used another esp8266 as ps3xploit to mod 7 ps3s that were YLOD that i got in trade in at my store after reflowing them i do this for fun to add to my collection. I never turn away Ps3s YLOD love seeing them live again builds collection i got over 100 of them lol even paint them sometimes too.


----------



## DKB (Nov 2, 2020)

I did a Gameboy Advance IPS mod. Then played a full game of Metroid Fusion on it. Fun.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> For what purpose?


since it's an LCD screen, even if the bars are black, on a dark room some light bleeds through and it's noticeable, this makes it seem as if it was actually a 4:3 screen if you turn off the lights


----------



## Jayro (Nov 2, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> For what purpose?


Probably has a cheap screen with horrible light bleed.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Probably has a cheap screen with horrible light bleed.


nah, it's an Acer KG241, but it's an lcd after all, you are not getting perfect black out of any lcd, no matter the price


----------



## scubersteve (Nov 4, 2020)

i got into flash modding ipods this year

currently have a 256GB (lossless library) 5.5g ipod (video) and a 64GB (lossy library) 2nd gen iPod mini


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Nov 4, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> not really a mod, but i made 2 styrofoam pieces to cover the black bars whenever i consume 4:3 content



I'm curious what purpose this serves. Why cover up the black bars when they're black? You'd rather have white bars?


----------



## scubersteve (Nov 4, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I'm curious what purpose this serves. Why cover up the black bars when they're black? You'd rather have white bars?


if you're in a dark room, the black bars will appear "grey" whereas when they're covered with styrofoam the light of the display panel is blocked, making them appear "more black" in the dark [/speculation]


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Nov 4, 2020)

scubersteve said:


> if you're in a dark room, the black bars will appear "grey" whereas when they're covered with styrofoam the light of the display panel is blocked, making them appear "more black" in the dark [/speculation]



Huh. I've never seen the black bars with my lights out on any tv I've owned. They've all been pure black and I can't even tell that part of the tv is even on & on all black screens I can't even tell they are turned on. Sounds like your tv/monitor settings are way, way, way out of whack... or it's just a super cheapo model. Seeing grey bars would drive me completely NUTS too, so I get it. If it works, more power to ya.


----------



## scubersteve (Nov 4, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Huh. I've never seen the black bars with my lights out on any tv I've owned. They've all been pure black and I can't even tell that part of the tv is even on & on all black screens I can't even tell they are turned on. Sounds like your tv/monitor settings are way, way, way out of whack... or it's just a super cheapo model.


literally all backlit lcd panels have worse black levels than when the screen is off; if you've never noticed, you're just not particularly observant to the fact and it's not an issue for you


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I'm curious what purpose this serves. Why cover up the black bars when they're black? You'd rather have white bars?


what @scubersteve said, since it's an lcd, they are not really black bars, but a very dark gray, you probably own an oled, plasma or crt if you have true blacks, i dont see the white when i use them because i turn off the lights


----------



## mariopepper (Nov 23, 2020)

The chair which I've broken last summer


----------



## Sharaya (Nov 25, 2020)

I used to mod every smartphone I bought, after their warranty expired. In June I did the same thing with my 3DS, customization always fascinated me, I want to put my touch everywhere!


----------



## PayotCraft (Dec 3, 2020)

Just recently installed Windows 7 Lite to my old laptop and now it runs smoothly. Might as well buy an SSD to replace the HDD on my laptop.


----------



## jimbo13 (Dec 3, 2020)

Put some elite after market parts in,  the joysticks are okay but I am not digging the action on the Dpad and I am going to change out again with different parts.


----------



## Inaki (Dec 3, 2020)

My Switch Lite SX Lite mod:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/Vhu5R2Y2KB9DkoXR7

My Switch Classic ( Erista ) internal SX Pro Install:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/KgpE6fQVMY3XG3dJ9

My Switch Classic ( Mariko ) SX Core mod:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/sRDMzSEq9V5AfanZ7

My Switch Classic ( Erista ) and Switch Lite transparent shell replacement mods:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/kvzfeV2tdNwJ1WDk6


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 3, 2020)

my 3ds... again.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2020)

---------------------deleted---------------------------


EDIT:  Sorry wrong Thread....


Ok,something I have fixed in the last Days:

Fixed an Video/Picture Capture Issue with the XBox Game Bar in Windows 10.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 3, 2020)

Friend of mine was on a site the other month and in the bottom of a skip was that guy.

Chucked it in the back of the van and it then made its way to me (too big for their bench in the garage).
Nobody normally chucks out a nice £300 English made large Record vice with quick release so I thought I was in for a serious repair.
Nope. Pulled it apart (technically did have to use an impact driver for a couple of the face plate screws)
Cleaned it (a bit)
Greased the various internals.
The quick release was broken. Normally someone does something silly over years and breaks the half nut or something like that. Again nope. The bit of pressed steel (couple of mm thick) had the tang that limits the travel of the rod that pushes the half nut was bent. Couple of whacks with a hammer and a little go in the arbor press and it is fine again. I guess they failed to realise quick release is mainly for getting it to the point you want it to be, not releasing it when you have already clamped down.
Travels in and out quite happily so I guess nobody even used the back part as an anvil which is a rarity.

Hardest part of the whole experience was drilling new holes in the bench (some bastard made it out of stainless and I don't have a mag drill) to mount it (the one it replaced was far different in hole pattern) and finding suitable bolts.

Did also fix one of my bedroom vices -- the little rotary lock (as a general rule never buy a rotating vice) was marred when I got it as the people making it thought it was a good idea to put a hardened pin up against a machined face. Had been putting it off for years and standing at odd angles. Was bored though so pulled it apart, and then I played on the lathe ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-587#post-8985763 ) to remachine the face. Also got to feel like a big boy doing compound angles. Then put a copper face on the pin to crush that down instead. Can now stand at the front of my bench to use the vice.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2020)

Hello.

I have modded a black Wii using the str2hax Exploit for the first Time.

Usually Letterbomb is my Favorite and I have still no Linux around to try the Bluebomb
(...very,very sorry @KleinesSinchen ,I am very,very lazy and "faul" on this Topic..)

FlashHax did not worked because the Internet Channel was not installed.

It worked on the first Attempt.Unfortunately the Wii is not boot2 compatible for BootMii.

Thank you.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Dec 4, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> […]
> Usually Letterbomb is my Favorite and I have still no Linux around to try the Bluebomb
> (...very,very sorry @KleinesSinchen ,I am very,very lazy and "faul" on this Topic..)
> […]


Get a Raspberry Pii 3 or 4 → Cheap, versatile and easy to use. Takes less than five minutes to prepare Bluebomb on a Raspi 3 running Raspbian.



> It worked on the first Attempt.Unfortunately the Wii is *not boot2 compatible for BootMii.*


This is sadly true for all Wiis which came with a non-white housing.


----------



## zxr750j (Dec 4, 2020)

Got me a Vita PCH1003, ordered memory and a cheap SD2Vita (2, because 1 was less then 1$ and i'd have to pay shipping cost).
After all arrived (takes some time from China) went to http://henkaku.xyz/ and did the whole installation with the sd2vita etc (needed 1 retry because I edited the config file with a faulty line). Did not do enso btw. Happy chappy!


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 4, 2020)

It all started with Big Battery demanding their racket fee for the possession of a 13 year old PC...


Take cover off. Start car. Go to the mall. Buy a CR2032. Can't really screw that up, right?

But whatever creativity I've ever had kicked in. Go to the DIY store too.

        

The next day... there it is!


3 days later the car still smells of thinner... not like it's a bad thing


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 18, 2021)

A self Charging-GamePad Wii U.

 

Used this Universal Charging Cable 

 

from Amazon.
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07JC1Q5H7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 18, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> A self Charging-GamePad Wii U.
> 
> View attachment 242246
> 
> ...


I'm more intrigued by your LED mod of the Game Pad, that looks cool!


----------



## IC_ (Jan 18, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> I'm more intrigued by your LED mod of the Game Pad, that looks cool!


LED mod? Do you mean the Wii sensor bar lights?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 18, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> I'm more intrigued by your LED mod of the Game Pad, that looks cool!



Yes,that is very cool,I remember it was very hard,very tricky,needs hours and hours,because the.....




I am sorry to disapoint you,that is only a Camera "Reflex" I presume...Infrared.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 18, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Yes,that is very cool,I remember it was very hard,very tricky,needs hours and hours,because the.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heh, all the same, it looks neat, not something you normally see with your naked eye on the WIi U gamepad.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm getting a scph- 3001 fat ps2 with a laser issue after it's fixed free-dvd-boot time


----------



## emcintosh (Jan 18, 2021)

IC_ said:


> LED mod? Do you mean the Wii sensor bar lights?



Yes, it's just the infrared LEDs that the IR camera in the Wiimote uses to work out its position. They're not visible to the human eye, but some cameras can see them e.g. (Wiimote, obviously, or) the front-facing (selfie) camera on my phone, but not the rear-facing one…

If you did want a visible 'sensor bar', you could use candles, or anything else that's emitting IR because of being hot:
https://nintendo-wii.wonderhowto.com/forum/use-candles-as-wii-sensor-0149980/


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 18, 2021)

I've fixed a Commodore 64 to its fullest, using parts of several other ones in mixed condition.

I plan to also fix those in the future.

Old photo but that's the one I entirely fixed, I swapped the keyboard at a later time after this photo but it's the same machine


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 18, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> I've fixed a Commodore 64 to its fullest, using parts of several other ones in mixed condition.
> 
> I plan to also fix those in the future.
> 
> ...



Congratulations,looks like fresh out of the "(Bread) Box".


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 18, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Congratulations,looks like fresh out of the "(Bread) Box".


Yep a lovely breadbin after all the repairs!
It had several problems, like a bad SID chip, broken case, keyboard having few unresponsive key (repaired now, but swapped before I figured it out for a VIC20 keyboard in perfect condition, but said VIC20 currently doesn't work properly lol), now it's fully operational and works great.

I've got some other breadbins I have yet to figure out. They all turn on but half of them don't even display the BASIC prompt 

Gonna be fun to try and match chips I can replace, assuming nothing else was damaged.

I do know few of them do work but have issues, like bad SID, bad keyboard, bad video chip, and one also displays in random colours due to a bad Color RAM chip lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 18, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Yep a lovely breadbin after all the repairs!
> It had several problems, like a bad SID chip, broken case, keyboard having few unresponsive key (repaired now, but swapped before I figured it out for a VIC20 keyboard in perfect condition, but said VIC20 currently doesn't work properly lol), now it's fully operational and works great.
> 
> I've got some other breadbins I have yet to figure out. They all turn on but half of them don't even display the BASIC prompt
> ...



For such Cases I also like to have one Device "as Backup".Made from other "Spare parts dispensers".
This strange "Behavior" started with the Classic XBoxes (now there are around 20 Units "strolling" around in our Apartment.).
Then for the PlayStation/PlayStation 2,Wii,Dreamcast,DS Lite......Sky is the Limit I think.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 18, 2021)

I did rebuild my Gameboy Color this summer with a backlit IPS screen, rechargeable 2000mAh LiPo battery, magnetic charging port, new shell, and complimented with an EZ-FLASH Jr and the entire North American ROMset.

(And yes... this is my picture of the end result, and not a stock photo.)


----------



## Jayro (Jan 18, 2021)

I was bored one day a couple weeks ago, and built a car stereo boombox. No CD Player, but it has USB, Aux in, has Bluetooth, reads MP3, WAV, M4A/AAC, and FLAC formats. Everything I could ever need for music. I still need to add speaker isolation chambers with foam and airholes, but even without all that it sounds phenominal. I'll be adding some rubber feet to it later this week.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I was bored one day a couple weeks ago, and built a car stereo boombox. No CD Player, but it has USB, Aux in, has Bluetooth, reads MP3, WAV, M4A/AAC, and FLAC formats. Everything I could ever need for music. I still need to add speaker isolation chambers with foam and airholes, but even without all that it sounds phenominal. I'll be adding some rubber feet to it later this week.
> 
> View attachment 242361



Wow that's a great idea. I should build something like that for when I'm working on my car.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

I forget, car stuff counts here, right?

I installed a Coolerworx short shifter in my Focus ST and finally took it out for a test drive today. It's a beautiful piece of hardware, way overkill for what I need, and awesome as hell. And only set me back a cool $750


----------



## Jayro (Jan 19, 2021)

Sicklyboy said:


> I forget, car stuff counts here, right?
> 
> I installed a Coolerworx short shifter in my Focus ST and finally took it out for a test drive today. It's a beautiful piece of hardware, way overkill for what I need, and awesome as hell. And only set me back a cool $750
> 
> View attachment 242424 View attachment 242422 View attachment 242423


Needs a custom boot, but looks dope as hell.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Needs a custom boot, but looks dope as hell.



I'm actually thinking of modeling and resin printing a solid cover plate to go in there. It's not going to cover the entire thing, just probably the lower 1/3 of the hole, and maybe bring the edges in a tiny bit where possible. But I'd still like some of the mechanism itself to be visible (for the clout).

Not quite experienced with modeling so that'll take some trial and error. I'll get around to it some day.

Actually, I guess this'd be helpful, a pic (still from a video I took) showing what the finished product looks like.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 19, 2021)

Sicklyboy said:


> I'm actually thinking of modeling and resin printing a solid cover plate to go in there. It's not going to cover the entire thing, just probably the lower 1/3 of the hole, and maybe bring the edges in a tiny bit where possible. But I'd still like some of the mechanism itself to be visible (for the clout).
> 
> Not quite experienced with modeling so that'll take some trial and error. I'll get around to it some day.
> 
> ...


Still sounds like a very fun mod.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jan 19, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Yep a lovely breadbin after all the repairs!
> It had several problems, like a bad SID chip, broken case, keyboard having few unresponsive key (repaired now, but swapped before I figured it out for a VIC20 keyboard in perfect condition, but said VIC20 currently doesn't work properly lol), now it's fully operational and works great.
> 
> I've got some other breadbins I have yet to figure out. They all turn on but half of them don't even display the BASIC prompt
> ...


To fix unresponsive keys you wanna to take the board off the back and rub the gold button contacts a few times with an eraser and then said the contacts with alcohol. And you should spray the carbon pad on the bottom of the plunger with alcohol as well, in extreme cases the pad is worn and you need to paint over it with conductive lacquer.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 21, 2021)

Well, I installed a GCLoader into my GameCube to resuscitate it from its death thanks to the disc unit failing this last week!

I think I'm going to go and mod the Sega Saturn with a MODE or Fenrir next...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2021)

My n3ds, i had not used it for a while and did not know updating would break luma, though it was an easy fix
Edit: i just realized this is my 666th post lol


----------



## Cdiddy1122 (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm working on a new custom paintjob for my o3ds xl, I've had it since before the price cut and it has a bunch of scratches and chips.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jan 26, 2021)

I wonder how many of these are in this thread? Just a standard drop-in backlight mod, definitely sick and can't wait to put some hours into this thing.


----------



## nekojosh (Jan 29, 2021)

Got ps2 slim which was not working. Lens didn't move at all and wasn't reading. Found a burned fuse, replaced that and now it works. Also installed a Modbo 5.0 in the process.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 29, 2021)

My 3ds... again...

I don't know why but i have a habit of unmodding and remodding my consoles and stuff.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hello.

Today finally fixed my Video PC.
I mainly transfer/capture VHS / Hi8 analog Videos.
Correspondingly I use an older Hardware Equipment and PC.

As Operating System is only Windows 7 possible (due the Lack of newer/working Drivers).
A few Weeks ago I have changed from an very old Pentium 4 System (with 2 Gb RAM)
to a "newer" Xeon PC with 4 Gb RAM.
My only left License was an Windows 7 Professional 64bit Version.

That was not a Problem,Drivers and Software are also working with that System.
For the Video Capture Devices I use an 
Pinnacle Studio 700 PCI with Breakout Box and a No Name USB 2.0 Video Grabber.

The USB Grabber and the Software is very easy to use:
- connect
- VHS Tape in and play
- record in MPEG2

No Issues,perfect easy for VHS Tapes with Child Movies/Series.
But not for the "famous" Disney VHS Tapes - Copyprotected.

For this I need the Pinnacle Device.And there is starts....
During the Capture Process the Program freezes...
After 5 Minutes,sometimes after 50 Minutes....

Days of trying and testing different Tools/Programs follows...

A few Days ago I thought,I fixed it...nope.......

After reading and reading and trying and trying (maybe some People here now my "Test Endurance"...)
I found a little Hint:

http://cdn.pinnaclesys.com/SupportFiles/Hardware_Installer/readmeHW10.htm

Exactly in this Size:
Important Note: MovieBoard 500-PCI/700PCI has an issue on Windows 64 bit systems when the computer has 2GB or more system RAM.  In this case Studio will crash during capture. 


What I have learned today:
Scroll DOWN and READ on every Page !!!!

Thank you.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2021)

I changed the battery for a Donkey Kong Land Gameboy Cartridge.
I melted a plastic pen to fit into the security bit.
Then changed the battery for a new one.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jan 30, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> I changed the battery for a Donkey Kong Land Gameboy Cartridge.
> I melted a plastic pen to fit into the security bit.
> Then changed the battery for a new one.


Hopefully with a soldering iron! And get yourself a nice set of bits too, you deserve it


----------



## emcintosh (Feb 1, 2021)

A bicycle brake/indicator light. Repaired the arm that presses down on the switch when you pull the brake, fixed the circuit inside so the indicators on both sides work, modded so the LEDs on the front are yellow (indicators) and white (minimal front light mostly to tell you when the rear light is on) rather than red.

Yes, for a pedal cycle. I got a light like this in my teens and soldered the wires connecting the control box at the front to the lights at the back to a TRRRS headphone plug/socket so the two parts could be removed individually for maintenance. I can't remember whether I damaged something else in the circuit, but for whatever reason I never fitted it. Several years later I got one of the tiny brake lights where the whole unit attaches to your brake cable, but it's not actually visible behind my pannier rack. I took it apart to see whether I could wire its switch to an LED elsewhere, but the circuit is literally an LED with one leg that gets pushed down to contact the button battery when you squeeze the brakes - it's relying on the internal resistance of the battery to limit the current.

I recently got a similar model to my original project, but it's quite cheaply made and several parts stopped working. I've reconstructed the brake sensor's arm with lolly sticks and duct tape, where the original plastic hinge failed. The right indicator lights (really the more important side to indicate, as here in the UK we drive on the left, so a right turn crosses the oncoming lane) stopped working too, but it turned out all I needed to do to fix this was reflow the solder on one joint that didn't look right. Though it took me a while to work out which traces I would need to follow.

The modification to the LED colours was really for safety - having a red light at the front of the bike is a really bad idea. The white LED is unsurprisingly not very bright as the circuit is expecting a lower-voltage red one, but I was not expecting to use this as my main front light anyway.


----------



## Inaki (Feb 7, 2021)

my switched switches 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/EPQYpqPdF4ckjMdz7


----------



## nekojosh (Feb 8, 2021)

I fixed my wife's SNES. She has been looking forward to replaying Super Mario World in the original SNES from her childhood, which had been stored since we moved togethers several years ago, but it wasn't turning on. I recapped it and changed the fuse, gave it a new DC input since the original one was damaged, same with the AC Adapter. Cleaned the whole thing with IPA and also washed the shell.
Now it is working better than ever and she is planning on spending the weekend playing Mario World with me. She is over the moon about getting her SNES in working shape and I got to play with old broken hardware, win-win.

And remember kids... Happy wife, happy life!


----------



## godreborn (Feb 8, 2021)

haven't fixed it yet, but I plan to buy a new shell housing for my adjustable dpad, 360 controller.  I've fixed many 360 controllers, mostly the dpad itself or replacing damaged shells.  this one has a jagged scratch on it.  it's not large, but it's noticeable.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

the last thing I fixed was either the adjustable dpad itself/replacing it or changing the shell to my turbo mod 360 controller.  it's red, but it was red and white when I used part of another shell.  it's all red again though.  when you press the sync button, two quadrants light up on the controller, it has seven degrees of turbo, so each time you press the sync button one of the quadrants flashes.  that's the controller I use with my 360, the one I used when showing that stuff with Bean.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

the adjustable dpad controller is what I used to use with my pc.  I now use a wii u pro controller.


----------



## emcintosh (Feb 9, 2021)

A sticky key on my Unicomp Spacesaver M (the Mac layout version of the Unicomp revival of the famously loud but satisfying IBM Model M buckling-spring keyboard).

When I took the keyboard apart to do the floss mod (a short length of dental floss in each spring dampens the clacking a bit so my wife won't hate me typing as much), I managed to stretch / bend the spring on my numpad-3 key. This meant that the key got held down anytime I had the keycap on. For a while I disabled the key using Karabiner Elements (the remapping program I use to make caps lock toggle between Latin and Cyrillic layouts, and shift-capslock actually give capitals). But the keyboard sometimes managed to ignore this, and I got fed up enough that I unplugg33333d it.

I have now fixed the issue by cutting the bent section off with a wire stripper/cutter. The rest of the spring has stretched to about the original length, so they key sits only slightly low. It doesn't spring back as satisfyingly as all the other keys, but my clicky keyboard is now usable again : ).

I've still got about half the melted-plastic rivets intact, so I haven't had to do the bolt mod yet to hold the membrane layers rigidly together.


----------



## Inaki (Feb 17, 2021)

My last creation: The Bumblebee 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/ukz8FNZRtZ3uKjoK8


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 19, 2021)

I put metal locks in the rest of my joy-cons, got around to it so the right neon one would stop flying off the ring-con  Also replaced the SL/SR/sync board with a broken ribbon cable in the left neon one.
I also replaced the glass screen protector that's been on my Switch since I bought it used years ago (whenever the firmware diggers warned us that a patched model was coming, so I went out and got an original one). The positioning of the old protector wasn't quite right so one whole big triangular corner looked slightly different as it was a bit lifted I guess. Recently it got a little crack at the top which finally inspired me to replace it, the actual screen underneath is still pristine so it served its purpose admirably. The new one went on really well and makes it look as good as new.


----------



## Inaki (Feb 25, 2021)

The Wasp: https://photos.app.goo.gl/nocKCPV7Q1KYLADe8


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 25, 2021)

Does the front door knob coming off count?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2021)

Inaki said:


> The Wasp: https://photos.app.goo.gl/nocKCPV7Q1KYLADe8




  

Thank you for sharing the Pictures.


----------



## Inaki (Feb 25, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 248521 View attachment 248522
> 
> Thank you for sharing the Pictures.View attachment 248523


np


----------



## SaberLilly (May 8, 2021)

Modded a Gameboy Light, reason being a ton of the original paint had worn off down to the plastic, so i got some rustoleum pale gold and painted the shell, its not an exact match but its good enough for it to be presentable.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (May 8, 2021)

SaberLilly said:


> Modded a Gameboy Light, reason being a ton of the original paint had worn off down to the plastic, so i got some rustoleum pale gold and painted the shell, its not an exact match but its good enough for it to be presentable.



I've been looking for some silver paint for mine, might see if they have some. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## SaberLilly (May 8, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> I've been looking for some silver paint for mine, might see if they have some. Thanks for the idea!


yeah, some masking tape, i suggest the blue colored one, and don't be afraid to bring it with you in the store, it helps better with color matching, and use an xacto blade or box cutter blade so you can cut and tuck the tape in the cracks around the bezel to prevent overspray.


----------



## subcon959 (May 9, 2021)

In the process of fixing up a nice Model 1 Master System..


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 9, 2021)

Turned "RTX/Raytracing" off in the Settings and now I can enjoy Resident Evil Village on the PC.


----------



## hippy dave (May 9, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Turned "RTX/Raytracing" off in the Settings and now I can enjoy Resident Evil Village on the PC.


----------



## Duo8 (May 9, 2021)

Soldered a new 18650 cell for a bluetooth speaker a few days ago.
It was not fun. Soldering a cell without a spot welder is very difficult.


----------



## Jayro (May 9, 2021)

Well I did my first ever GBA battery mod from scratch. (That's a magnetic charging cord, so I don't accidentally break the port off)
 



I also modded a bootleg GBC game shell to accommodate and protect my GBxCart RW flasher:
  



And finally, my latest "fix" was using that cart flasher above to flash the BennVenn firmware file from my PC to the BennVenn ElCheapo SD v2.0 cart directly, because I had soft-bricked the cart two years ago and didn't have any way to unbrick it until now. Glad to have revived my $80 investment back from the dead!


----------



## Sathya (May 9, 2021)

i make an adaptor for my wiimote from 12 volt DC to 3.3 volt DC. i buy adjustable DC stepdown for $1. and it works great. wiimote working voltage range at 2.5-3.5 volt DC. but now my wiimote have some problem. so it works only at 3.2-3.5 volt DC (with rumble and sound) if you want to make like this one, dont put the voltage more than 3.5 volt DC. or it will screw the motion control.


----------



## Necron (May 9, 2021)

PSP micro usb mod, plus shell paintjob (which I don't have pictures yet). Still figuring out how to paint the text graphics after 

 
(yeah it looks ugly lol)


----------



## chrisrlink (May 10, 2021)

I bought a semi broken  fat ps3 from Canada one busted usb port and may need the caps redone (though the guy said no YLOD s maybe it was already done) also got a 2010 Mac mini which I'm planning to upgrade the ram (4gb to 16gb) and add a 1tb hdd (currently have a 320gb)


----------



## SaberLilly (May 12, 2021)

Aside from my Gameboy Light, i'm working on a Galaxy Note 4 that needed a minor bit of work, new battery, new S-pen, new camera module and bump, figure i might as well do something with it, and since its network unlocked i can use it with my existing sim card and before anyone says about android 6 being old, I unlocked the bootloader, installed TWRP, and put a custom build of android 11 on it.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 24, 2021)

Replaced my friends broken Q5 ips screen in his gbc. I dont know how he broke it installing it, but he did. Bought some 2.5w audio amps to install in a couple of my gameboys.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 24, 2021)

I fixed the over-saturation issues with the Windows XP wallpaper.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 26, 2021)

Changed about 20 gameboy cartridges batteries to cr1616 holders. These holders fit perfectly in gameboy cartridges, I dont know if they will fit in a  gba game.


----------



## Gabriel2Silva (Jul 26, 2021)

USB-C modded my DualShock 3 controller that had a bad mini USB port.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jul 26, 2021)

Sathya said:


> View attachment 262263
> 
> i make an adaptor for my wiimote from 12 volt DC to 3.3 volt DC. i buy adjustable DC stepdown for $1. and it works great. wiimote working voltage range at 2.5-3.5 volt DC. but now my wiimote have some problem. so it works only at 3.2-3.5 volt DC (with rumble and sound) if you want to make like this one, dont put the voltage more than 3.5 volt DC. or it will screw the motion control.


as I scrolled down I thought this was a really really small Wii remote on your fingers


----------



## djpannda (Jul 26, 2021)

Replaced a batch of bout 12 gameboy advance (original)’s screens to IPS.. for a couple of friends and sold the rest.


----------



## wiitendo84 (Jul 26, 2021)

Just fixed the AC accumulator on my wife's car. Blows out cold air. Don't understand why she needs air conditioning considering she came from the depths of hades. But she's got it


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 1, 2021)

Finally got around to replacing the stock Gamecube fan with a Noctua..


----------



## Ozito (Aug 3, 2021)

It's really great to see this thread still alive, loving all the mods and repairs.

Posting this crude disassembly and menu joystick repair for an ASUS PQ27V for anyone out there looking for steps like I was.

1. Insert something flat in the marked holes (I used a flat screwdriver) and twist gently and enough to get a gap wide enough to insert a credit card or any tool thin enough.




2. Start sliding the card towards the clips and pop them with the card or with a guitar pick or similar.







3. Do it on all sides and gently tilt the cover towards the left and unhook the flex cable.




4. The button/joystick is attached to the covers with two philips screws, remove them and disconnect also the flex for the led board at the bottom.




5. Unfortunately I didn't grab any pics of the board itself but if the stick is loose as it usually is then it probably broke off and the remaining part is still attached to the button assembly.
What I did was to de-solder the metal cover keeping the button intact and glued together the pieces.

There's two tabs like this on opposite side. (This pic is post repair)




Make sure to line up the pieces exactly where it broke off and put some glue on it, I used Loctite Power flex Gel.

Yellow line is where the break was.




Unfortunately doing this (using glue) will make the stick somewhat harder to operate since the black cross is supposed to slide along the stick when pressed down for the ENTER function but now it's all locked together. I made it somewhat more functional by making the bumps on the cross more pronounced by dabbing a tiny amount of glue on them.

TINY!




Now if you made the same mistake I did then you won't be able to get the shield back on, so what i did was to cut it and thus I was able to slide it back into position and solder back the tabs on the board.

Just the necessary




Tabs! Like in your browser 




Test your handy work and make necessary adjustments.
Another alternative is to remove the whole thing and just leave the buttons beneath the cross exposed so they can be pushed from the outside with a plastic probe like a NDSL stylus.

At the time of writing I couldn't find any replacement sticks, also what was ASUS engineers thinking on when they decided to make such an important button completely in plastic?

Tahtah!


----------



## Yayo1990 (Sep 6, 2021)

I took some time and replaced the circle pad of my 3DS XL! I'm so glad I can use it again freely!


----------



## SaberLilly (Sep 8, 2021)

I call this one "Gameboy Light New Paint Boogaloo 2" because i had to repaint it again, this time i tried to do a little better and removed the screen lens and labels rather than mask them off. Rustoleum paint did a good job at sort of mimicking the texture and look of the original, but its just a few shades darker. but i didn't want perfection, i wanted present-ability..........and of course to play it


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Sep 16, 2021)

Something I worked on awhile back when the creative spark hit me hard. I took a poor shape GBA SP that I got from a thrift shop, stripped it down, cleaned the board, did some testing with a mod idea I had, and when proven doable I put everything together in a new case with a new IPS LCD and a slightly larger battery. 

This is the result of the project. 






























Transparent Case
Transparent Ice Blue Glow in The Dark Buttons
New, slightly larger than stock battery
Funnyplaying V2 IPS LCD mod
Custom mod - Blue LED strip soldered to main board

I used to call it Project Ocean, but looking back its kind of a silly name. I look forward doing more mods like this in the future however, and I really want to do a multicoloured/rainbow variant of this.


----------



## Ozito (Sep 16, 2021)

@Dr_Faustus daaaamn that turned out real nice!


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Oct 15, 2021)

Ozito said:


> @Dr_Faustus daaaamn that turned out real nice!


Even I am surprised it turned out as well as it did honestly. My secret is I usually expect my projects to crash and burn before I see any success. Half over analyzing everything and half winging it. If it ends in a fire, then I am not disappointed, if it succeeds however then I am very surprised and happy about it!

As for one of my other projects on the other hand. Well...I have a lot of work ahead of myself.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 13, 2021)

Bought a black controller listed as “for parts, not working.”. It was $5.50. It has good condition analog sticks. Turns out, the controller works fine. Awesome deal! I mixed the parts with my white one. The


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 1, 2021)

I fixed a flat on my bike, twice. It was a real slow leak. I bike to and from work. I came back to my bike at the end of my shift and found it leaning against the wall. The rear tire went flat. I pumped it up and waited a bit. The tire was holding air, so I biked home. The next morning I came to the garage and found my bike on its side. (Ok my tire was actually flat and someone didn't just let the air out to mess with me). I didn't have anything to repair the flat. (I thought I did have something, but no). I didn't really know what to do, I've never changed a flat tire before. I ordered a repair kit, a new tube, and a new tire. I drove my car to work while I waited for the parts and felt really guilty about driving I like riding my bike and skipping the horrid afternoon traffic. I got the parts and repaired the tire. It took me about an hour just to get the tire off. (I have an electric bike and the motor is on the rear wheel. I had to take special care not to damage the motor or the cables the feed it). I broke 2 tire levers trying to get the tire off, then I was able to remove the innertube. Got a bucket of water and found the leak. I repaired it and found the metal shard that created the hole. I removed the shard and placed the innertube back into the wheel. Another hour later, while reinflating the tire, I heard a (pop) sound. I was thinking maybe the innertube had fully expanded and slapped against the tire or my patch just failed. The bike held air over the weekend and I was able to ride it again on monday. On tuesday, I got about a mile from home and my rear tire had deflated. (FUCK). I walked my bike back home and drove to work. On the weekend, I repaired my tire again. I had missed a metal shard. I checked the entire inside of the tire for more shards and repaired the new hole. I'm back to normal now. I'm riding my bike again and I realize how much I really like biking to work. I still have the new innertube and tire for future use. I also learned a lot. I found out, from a co-worker who also bikes to work (there are 3 of us) that dragging a tissue along the inside of the tire will reveal any metal pieces you can't see.


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 1, 2021)

I got tired of my loud ass stock fan in my chipped xbox360 when it got warm, and I had a few extra pc fans lying around so I traced and cut round hole on top of case right above the heatsinks, using a dremel tool, and used 12 volt from inside the xbox to power it, and few nuts and bolts to hold it to case. It's not pretty but works great! Temps real low. Stock fan hardly runs, and I can't hear fans running at all now. May get a slim style fan for it later.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 18, 2021)

I just spent the past 3 weeks hacking and working on my hacked Switch. During the day, I got several SD cards running every from Android to one dedicated to game hacks, and so much more. I recently did a stream where I showed off some of the work that had done. I also repaired 3 joycons suffering from drift


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 18, 2021)

I managed to fix my New 3DS XL, it was not going online and I couldn't install anything. But updating Luma and everything seems to have worked it out. Before that I put my old Wii back in service and that was fun. I recently bought a jig for my Switch need to see if my unit is hackable it's one of the serial numbers where there is a chance... lol So that's a thing I guess lol


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 18, 2021)

I fixed my cheap Logitech controller. Character was slightly still moving, when I wasn't even touching the analog sticks or anything for that matter.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 18, 2021)

will have pics soon but i repaired a sega dreamcast (VA1) with a burnt out psu I replaced it with a pico psu and installed a gdemu works great


----------



## eyeliner (Dec 19, 2021)

I bought two jank Chinese PS2 gamepads. Both had issues. One, the plug had a pin pushed inwards, that I had to crack up the connector to repair. The other one, had some weird brown dried up liquid that prevented it from turning on.

Today, I found out that my recently acquired PS2 didn't read DVD9. I had to regulate the potentiometer. Seems to work, as God of War booted. Need to test GT4. When the problem arises again, I'll get a replacement laser head.

Edit:
And replaced the clock battery.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Jan 12, 2022)

So, today I fixed both these babies: both were obtained from a bargain sale: the Xbox One S costed me about 40 bucks, the Wii 10. The Wii was just dirty, so all I had to do was clean it up and buy some plate replacements. The One S... oh boi. It had German cockroaches inside and was very dirty by itself. It still worked tho. Luckily I managed to find out about them way before they could touch my other consoles/electronics or invade my home. Sadly I didn't have the right tools to work on it, so I had to take it to an electronic store and get it cleaned up from the inside. The cockroaches ate the front panel from the inside so the only way to eject discs or turn on the console was through the gamepad. I got back home, kept it isolated anyway just to be sure, and ordered the replacement. I opened the console and found a small cockroach inside (again??? Even though they got it cleaned up????), so I managed to kill it before it could run away, called them again and asked them why didn't take it down them entirely. Their reply was "Oh yeah probably they were coming from the disc drive It's the only thing we didn't touch" (really??). Anyway, gave it to them again, got it cleaned up deeply, even the disc drive, got back home and that's it. Now the console is in an isolated room with cockroach baits'n such. Will keep it there for about 15 days. Before you wonder: yeah, the first thing I did when I came back home was taking it down apart again and check if there still were cockroaches inside. I also washed the shell with some lemon-based dish washing stuff and warm water.

Oh I also cleaned my Xbox360 controllers because they were a bit dirty and I realized my screwdriver set also had Xbox360 screwdrivers in there.


----------



## manfire7 (Jan 13, 2022)

Recently pulled my PSP out of storage to set up as a portable emulator because I wanted to play Snatcher and immediately fell back in love with it. Been messing around with random homebrew since then.  

Outside of that I rebuilt my phat PS3 because it's idling at like 75 C but unfortunately didn't see much improvement. Thought that the issue was my thermal paste application between the heat spreader and heatsink but now I'm leaning towards it being due to bad thermal transfer from the die to the heat spreader. Cleaned out a 360 S that looked like it was previously owned by smokers hoping to be able to flash the DVD drive and use it to back up my games only to find out after that you can only really do that with drives from phat models unless you want to get into permanent hardware modification.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jan 25, 2022)

fixed a junk ps2, turned out to be as simple as a pot adjustment.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 25, 2022)

Spent yesterday deep cleaning my Wii that I got from my friend. He lived next the to the ocean for most of his life and had fluffy dogs. So it had some rust and dog fur in it. The thermal pads were also rather dry, so I replace them with thermal paste. Runs a lot better now that it’s been cleaned


----------



## nikeymikey (Feb 1, 2022)

I refurbed an OG Gameboy and a Gameboy Color just before christmas


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 6, 2022)

Watched a video tutorial (eww, I know), ordered the ladder string and fixed the horizontal blinds in my bedroom. Fucking cat chewed the string! Good thing she is cute.


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 6, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> Watched a video tutorial (eww, I know), ordered the ladder string and fixed the horizontal blinds in my bedroom. Fucking cat chewed the string! Good thing she is cute.


She is also extremely smart, if she decided that string needed to be chewed then there was probably a very good reason. You may just owe her your life.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 27, 2022)

Went from having just a running tail light to having running light, active brake light, and turn signals. Even got a new brighter headlight with horn!


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Feb 28, 2022)

Recently fixed an issue where my Car's NAV/Audio system was partially broken. The FM Radio worked but all other features of the system were disabled. No Nav, apps, Bluetooth, AUX, etc working. After some digging around online I found out the unit comprises of two systems with an extension box being the component responsible for these features, and wouldn't you know it is also prone to failure over time. 

Found a replacement unit off ebay for about $90 shipped. l took out my head unit, disconnected everything, replaced the box with the one I bought and reconnected everything. Sure enough when starting up the damn thing works as intended now. 

I cannot stress how much it matters to me having the means to listen to my own music in my car. I am happy to have resolved this issue without having to spend a crapload of cash on it.


----------



## Hayato213 (Mar 14, 2022)

Hard modded N3DS Analog stick replacement.


----------



## codenameTOSTR (Mar 27, 2022)

I was cleaning out my closet and I found my old 2015 MacBook Air buried away. I charged it up and found it was stuck on a Windows 10 BSOD. My dumb 14-year-old self tried to run Bootcamp on it back in the day but I had no idea what I was doing. I ended up accidentally corrupting the Windows 10 partition (somehow) and then straight up deleting the macOS partition. So today I completely wiped it and then just installed El Capitan and it was good to go. Works pretty well after being buried in a closet for like five years.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 27, 2022)

I was given a Sonos Play:3. You plug it in and it never comes on. My buddy said he knows how I like to tinker with things, so he said I can keep it. Turned out to be a common issue that was resolved by soldering wire to bypass the defective trace on the pcb.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Mar 31, 2022)

I finally got my PS Vita fixed! The power plug was burnt out and I had to solder a new one.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Apr 6, 2022)

Fixed a ps2 slim that got thrown out. Another pot adjustment.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 11, 2022)

Upgraded my bike some more. 





A wireless charging phone mount, a keyed ignition, and (you can’t see it) a motion alarm. 

I was concerned that, while my bike is locked and I’m away, someone could start my bike and engage the throttle. The keyed switch is wired before the display. So now, you have to turn the key before you can turn on the display. My alarm will most likely trigger before someone gets that far.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 11, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> Upgraded my bike some more.
> 
> View attachment 305744
> 
> ...




I Love this completely. I truly truly do.

 Only that, if I wished it badly enough.

[looks at the wires, looks at the wire Cutters in my hand, looks at the wires, looks at the wire cutters in my hand]

Get it?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 11, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I Love this completely. I truly truly do.
> 
> Only that, if I wished it badly enough.
> 
> ...


Lol. Yes. Watch for the hydraulic fluid. And none of those go to my alarm. You can’t bypass it. You can, however, hot wire the ignition, IF you know where to look. Then again, my alarm will probably sound. I should see if I can wire my blinkers to the alarm. Then there would be no question as to which bike is sounding the alarm. 

I may have more modding to do.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Apr 13, 2022)

Ive fixed up my old dell desktop that i still use (God, I need to upgrade) stick of ram died and needed some more and now.... im running at 8 gbs of ram (Still gonna buy a ryzen sooner or later)


----------



## Yayo1990 (Apr 17, 2022)

Last year I bought a FAT PS3 off some dude, I didn't have time, nor knowledge, nor tools to tear it down and change the thermal paste... until yesterday. It took me a whole entire afternoon by how the console's built, but luckily I managed to reach to the end and change it... without too much issues. The guy was probably a smoker, too, since the console was very very dirty and any fiber cloth turned black.




Anyway, I changed the thermal paste (first thermal paste change I ever done in my life, woohoo!) and put the PS3 back in.






Aaaand this is it! Sadly the shell is not in good shape, I hope I can find a new one from a broken PS3 soon


----------



## gnaomo (May 17, 2022)

Fixed my Car Radio Aux, just resoldered the broken pad, some hot glue and good to go!


----------



## Marc_LFD (May 17, 2022)

DualShock 3 controllers (clean and change battery + analog sticks), but whoa, DS5 looks super complex!

Plus, the DS5 isn't natively compatible with PS4 which I would love if it did. It's basically an improved DS4.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 21, 2022)

Just fixed a pencil sharpener. It wouldn't sharpen anything. Someone (an 8 year old) tried to sharpen the eraser of a pencil. I took it apart and fished the eraser out of there.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 21, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> Just fixed a pencil sharpener. It wouldn't sharpen anything. Someone (an 8 year old) tried to sharpen the eraser of a pencil. I took it apart and fished the eraser out of there.



[inserts a drafting pencil into it] [accidently of course]


----------



## Yayo1990 (Jun 20, 2022)

I finally modded my PS Vita 1000 with an USB type C mod! I bought it off Oxyll though, in case someone needed the same stuff. I was tired to have the connector always burning up, so at some point I decided to do it.




The deformed shell however is barely noticeable


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 20, 2022)

Fixed our dryer. Something was burning. 

I swear, all the lint that I pulled out. It could’ve made a full size pillow!


----------



## Chary (Jun 20, 2022)

I found my old MacBook from 2008. The last time it was used, I was panicked, trying to use its battery to charge my phone via USB so I could call the coast guard, during Hurricane Harvey.

Needless to say, it had some water damage, and it ended up getting knocked about. I had a 2.5 SSD laying around, and a few YouTube videos came up about repairing the plastic era MacBooks, so I felt inspired. I opened it to see how bad it was, and it wasn't really that hurt--the screen has some weird water stains on the inside, but the CPU/RAM/etc all seemed fine, no rust, and they'd obviously dried in the 5 years since it'd been last touched.

So I bought a charger to see if it'd turn on, and it took a charge, and even made that old Mac chime, trying to turn on. No drive detected though, so I slapped in the SSD and installed Mac OS El Capitan, which is the latest OSX it can take. Sluggish, watery screen, and ran burning hot to the touch. Pretty much unusable.

So I took it back apart--starting with the battery, then the SSD, the brackets, and eventually the heatsink covering the CPU. I cleaned it with isopropyl, reapplied the thermal paste, put the cleaned heatsink back on, and picked up 2x4GB of really old RAM, to replace the 1GB stick. It ran SO much better--warm, but not painfully hot to the touch, and it could actually be used like a laptop, if you didn't mind all the smudges inside the screen.

I don't know exactly why I invested time into it--I'm not dire for a laptop, but there was some sort of therapeutic process of taking apart and reassembling something that was destroyed by the hurricane and then making it work again once more. I really had a good time with the whole deal.

I'm not sure how to repair the screen, if it's even possible with my skill level, or if I even want to, but it made me happy to get it back to usable.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 20, 2022)

Chary said:


> I don't know exactly why I invested time into it--I'm not dire for a laptop, but there was some sort of therapeutic process of taking apart and reassembling something that was destroyed by the hurricane and then making it work again once more. I really had a good time with the whole deal.


This is exactly why I like fixing things. For me, it’s about the process. It’s like a puzzle. Soothing and rewarding.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 20, 2022)

Chary said:


> I found my old MacBook from 2008. The last time it was used, I was panicked, trying to use its battery to charge my phone via USB so I could call the coast guard, during Hurricane Harvey.
> 
> Needless to say, it had some water damage, and it ended up getting knocked about. I had a 2.5 SSD laying around, and a few YouTube videos came up about repairing the plastic era MacBooks, so I felt inspired. I opened it to see how bad it was, and it wasn't really that hurt--the screen has some weird water stains on the inside, but the CPU/RAM/etc all seemed fine, no rust, and they'd obviously dried in the 5 years since it'd been last touched.
> 
> ...


You'd probably find a whole replacement screen assembly in the top portion of the case for pretty cheap for a MacBook of that age. I did that type of replacement on an also fairly old MacBook air, and replacing the whole cased screen unit rather than opening it up and dealing with the different components of the display makes it a pretty straightforward job, you wouldn't have trouble with it compared to the other stuff you've already done to it.


----------



## codenameTOSTR (Jun 26, 2022)

So I got this Band Hero drum controller for Wii of eBay auctions recently and it arrived in pretty good condition, except for the red pad. I tested it out on Guitar Hero 5 and all the other pads work, but the red pad only seemed to register a hit 30% of the time. So today I opened the thing up and reconnected the wires and now it seems to work much better. They put waaaaay to much glue on the connectors tho. It also didn't come with a foot pedal, so now I'm trying to figure out how to use my actual foot pedal as an input on my PC.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 26, 2022)

I made a mini (7-track) "Best of BLACKPINK" album for my GBA, using the Zelda 7-in-1 cartridge I got from AliExpress. Sounds best on a DS Lite and DS phat, due to having stereo speakers and a louder volume. Each track just loops, so after each song you have to manually reboot the Gameboy and choose a different track.

I made this using downloaded YouTube videos converted to MPEG-1 encoded AVI files, then converted those again in METEOS. I made sure the videos only showed the album cover and not the music video. That kept each song down to just under 4MB in size.
 After that, I resize the ROMs using XSE (A pokemon script editor with a ROM expander/trimmer built-in), and pasted the ROMs into the correct address spaces using a hex editor. After fixing the checksums, it flashes to the 64MB cartridge and boots on actual hardware. The audio quality is actually quite good, given the technical limitations of the Gameboy Advance. Probably close to a 160kb/s MP3 if I'm being honest. Music on a GBA without the Play-Yan Micro cartridge is indeed impressive for me.


----------



## Chary (Jul 3, 2022)

Bought a real janky ipod from an ebay auction for $10. The hold switch was broken, and the front case looked like it'd been wrecked up. So I bought a new click wheel and faceplate! Now it works and looks great  

Flash modding it to have a micro sd is the next step!


----------



## Jayro (Jul 3, 2022)

The plastic screw holes on my iODD 2531 broke, and it's a common problem with these. So I spent a few hours on TinkerCAD with just a tape measure and "eyeballing it", and made a couple prototype prints. Nailed it with just the 2nd one!


----------



## nasune (Jul 4, 2022)

While it's nothing too exciting, i decided to replace the drive LEDS on one of my Wii's.  


Spoiler






Not too visible due to the flash...



But nice and bright in the dark.


The resulting unit will henceforth be designated Darth Wii.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 4, 2022)

I fixed a Juan-bot earlier.  his suction cup wasn't working correctly.  I feel a bit drained now, talk about a lot of hard work.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Jul 20, 2022)

I Built a PC out of Salvage hardware


----------



## Jayro (Jul 20, 2022)

*I did the PicoBoot mod on my DOL-001 GameCube.*
_(And by some mystical miracle of unlucky butt-fuckery, of the 3 different Gamecubes I own... Not a single one has an SP2 port on it!!!)_


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Jul 20, 2022)

Jayro said:


> *I did the PicoBoot mod on my DOL-001 GameCube.*
> _(And by some mystical miracle of unlucky butt-fuckery, of the 3 different Gamecubes I own... Not a single one has an SP2 port on it!!!)_
> 
> View attachment 318669


Did you change the Thermal Pads (Paste) ?

What kind did you choose/use?


----------



## Jayro (Jul 20, 2022)

Blauhasenpopo said:


> Did you change the Thermal Pads (Paste) ?
> 
> What kind did you choose/use?


No, my OEM pads stayed intact on the heatsink and were still soft, so I kept them.


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 9, 2022)

Found an EVGA 600 B power supply for 20$ and was able to use it to power a Sega Lindbergh that belongs to a buddy of mine that runs a private room/arcade to get Rambo reinstalled on the hard drive.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 9, 2022)

Designed and printed a VESA-like monitor stand for my 7-inch Pi LCD screen. (Waveshare)


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 10, 2022)

Created a cleaner, smaller, wiring harness for the light assembly on my ebike. 






Tested good (with ohm meter) and should work. Now, I just need to install it. This will make future mods easier. The wiring was a total rats nest, but I’ve done some cleaning up already. It would take about 30-40 minutes to close my bike up, because I’d have to shove 10 pounds of shit into a 5 pound bag.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 1, 2022)

I’m on an Electric Transportation kick. I really like my bike, but I found this on the side of the freeway. Yes, freeway. My co-workers were laughing (I would too), my wife just shook her head and said “whatever makes you happy.” Lol.

It was missing the right handlebar, so I snagged one from an old bike that the kids have outgrown. I got it working!!

This thing does about 15mph and I overvolted the motor. It runs on a  36v 8ah SLA battery arrangement. I just need to address the horrible throttle linkage. 



It won’t win any beauty contests, but it’s a fun project. 

My co-worker just dropped off an old ebike that im going to try to get running. I think I may have found my job for after I retire from my “current” (trying to pun) job. 

Lots of the bike shops, in my area, won’t/can’t work on the electrical components. Perhaps I can fill that gap. I’m learning lots and it’s fun!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 3, 2022)

So, my buddy dropped off an ebike. He thinks I can fix it. It’s 25 years old. It’s missing batteries. Here it is below….





I busted out some SLA batteries and wired them up and beep beep, it turned on. Just the throttle didn’t engage the motor. I found out that the brake sensors were stuck closed, they are Normal Open. I cleaned them up and realigned them. BOOM! It works now. Brakes disengage the motor. They don’t get stuck. The pedal assist doesn’t work. I’m going to continue troubleshooting this in the morning. Ahh yes, morning. Wake and bake, get coffee. Fat waffles. Mmmm


Interesting fact about this bike. It was designed by Lee Iacocca. He designed the mustang. This bike was sold at Chrysler dealerships in the late 90’s.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 3, 2022)

Make a frankenGBA SP out of spare parts. Burnt screen and no speaker. Found a shell on Thingiverse and printed it out of PLA.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 3, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Make a frankenGBA SP out of spare parts. Burnt screen and no speaker. Found a shell on Thingiverse and printed it out of PLA.
> 
> View attachment 325589


Yes. YES! Breathe new life into old parts.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 3, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> Yes. YES! Breathe new life into old parts.


I just needed a shitty gameboy to test if cartridge flashings work when I make ROM hacks and homebrew. This one can just sit on my desk, and I won't care if it gets knocked around.


----------



## Kopimist (Sep 3, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I just needed a shitty gameboy to test if cartridge flashings work when I make ROM hacks and homebrew. This one can just sit on my desk, and I won't care if it gets knocked around.


Nothing quite like testing on real hardware


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 4, 2022)

Cleaned this bike up a bit. My buddy says I can have it now. There was no pedal assist sensor. The bike will beep at you when the motor needs your assist. Top speed is 10mph. It’s very easy to pedal.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 5, 2022)

On my daily ebike rider, I fixed an open on that little white wire from my controller to my motor. It’s the wire that manages the speed and motor temperature. My speedometer reads consistently and the motor temp now works!


----------



## emcintosh (Sep 21, 2022)

Back buttons for the Wii U Gamepad





I have used my Xbox Elite controller as a Pro Controller mostly for the paddles on the back so I can keep my thumb on the right control stick, and navigate menus with my dominant left hand. Having them mapped to A & B on the left and X & Y on the right also lets me sprint and jump at the same time in BotW. But it's a pain to set up, and a pain to change which adapter is attached (Brook Super Converter for Wii U, Brook Xone for Switch), especially as the Xone replaces the battery door and is quite stiff to attach/remove.

The Gamepad has flexible circuit boards for ABXY+-RZr and dpadLZz, and soldering to these would probably melt the plastic backing. So I've soldered wires to the test points on the motherboard:




I would also be interested in adding d-pad directions for use with Xenoblade Chronicles X, but there is no similar cluster of test points at the other end of the board : (. I have tested all hundred-odd test points against the ribbon cable sockets on each side, but I've only been able to identify a bunch of common-ground connections.

As the Wii U was not very popular, controller modders have mostly not studied it, so AcidMods doesn't have pinouts the way they do for Xbox controllers. The main hardware mod seems to be removing motherboard to build a Raspberry Pi portable, retaining the button connections. Sudomods therefore have details of the ribbon cable connections, so I was able to trace the face buttons's test points.


----------



## emcintosh (Oct 15, 2022)

I really love back buttons. The Binbok joycon have insufficient back buttons. Joycon have extra buttons I don't really use - SL & SR. Maybe I can use them as back buttons, with the help of the system remapping?



I use the short paddles from the PowerA component kit on my Elite controller, so the stock MS longer ones are available for some hardware hacking. The pivot point is a piece of wire, folded over at the top and hooking into the screw recess above the release button and just bent round the bottom of the wrist-strap mount.
I think this will work better than trying to use them without the mount, as SL and SR are flush with the joycon rail and don't press easily with the flat paddles, whereas the mount raises the buttons.
Update:
Disassembled and jiggled the spring in the right strap mount as the grey button didn't lock properly and it slid up in use;
Extended the paddles (using the two PowerA ones and two Bionik ones not attached to my Elite controller) so I can actually reach them with my hands in a natural position.
Added more thread to support the glue dots holding the second set of paddles onto the first.


----------



## Esdeath (Oct 15, 2022)

Most recent I tried modding, was an attempt of adding tactile buttons to Binbok Joycons. Sadly I didn't have some that just feel right, so for now I just tinned the pads again and once I have more time I will try it again.

What I repaired was a PS1 controller, while I was cleaning and opening it (no idea if it was already broken or not) I saw that a litte bit of the pcb was broken of, where it connected one of the rumble motors to I believe it was power, so I had to solder some cables in which gladly worked out.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 15, 2022)

Successfully modded my PSP running 6.60 with ARK-4 Infinity permanent CFW.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 16, 2022)

Doing a double open-heart (HDD) surgery on two old Roland VS-880EX multitrack systems the other night. I had been getting "drive not detected" errors on my old system, and my brother gave me his. His worked a few times, then the same issues. He also hadn't used his in a long time. Mine, I hadn't used in probably 15 years. I ordered a comparable HDD off eBay, threw it into his system, and though it recognized the drive at first, it wouldn't initialize. So, I had waited 'til I had some free time to take them both apart and confirm that I had the adapter pins connected properly. They were...








So, another drive from a different eBay seller arrived yesterday. Gonna make a last-ditch effort next time I have more free time to try for a positive result.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 20, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


> Doing a double open-heart (HDD) surgery on two old Roland VS-880EX multitrack systems the other night. I had been getting "drive not detected" errors on my old system, and my brother gave me his. His worked a few times, then the same issues. He also hadn't used his in a long time. Mine, I hadn't used in probably 15 years. I ordered a comparable HDD off eBay, threw it into his system, and though it recognized the drive at first, it wouldn't initialize. So, I had waited 'til I had some free time to take them both apart and confirm that I had the adapter pins connected properly. They were...
> 
> View attachment 332161
> View attachment 332162
> ...


The new HDD arrived the day before yesterday. I had some time yesterday to work through the install. Powered her on, and...






It took several hours (had to leave it on to do its thing overnight), but she successfully processed through all the initialization and testing procedures, and was asking for a restart this morning. I just successfully executed the shut-down procedure. Looks like I've got myself a working digital workstation again. She might be "outdated," but she still got the moves.


----------



## Amadeus007 (Oct 21, 2022)

Just had to replace the circle pad on my old 2ds so I could finally play it again.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 23, 2022)

Just modded my cheap multimeter with a spare GBA battery I had laying around and a spare TP4056 I had. The output voltage is close to 6v, but it's good enough for this. I just hate 9 volt batteries with a passion.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Oct 23, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Just modded my cheap multimeter with a spare GBA battery I had laying around and a spare TP4056 I had. The output voltage is close to 6v, but it's good enough for this. I just hate 9 volt batteries


Nice!
But... may I know what is wrong with 9V blocks?


----------



## Jayro (Oct 23, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Nice!
> But... may I know what is wrong with 9V blocks?


They're annoying to find, and they're expensive to replace. My particular multimeter doesn't shut itself off after x amount of minutes of no usage.  So it will just let the 9 volt battery die, and that happened to me. Now I can let it die, and just recharge it when it goes flat.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 23, 2022)

Jayro said:


> *They're annoying to find*, and they're expensive to replace. My particular multimeter doesn't shut itself off after x amount of minutes of no usage.  So it will just let the 9 volt battery die, and that happened to me. Now I can let it die, and just recharge it when it goes flat.


Hmm...

Do you live outside the U.S.?


----------



## ciaomao (Oct 23, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Just modded my cheap multimeter with a spare GBA battery I had laying around and a spare TP4056 I had. The output voltage is close to 6v, but it's good enough for this. I just hate 9 volt batteries with a passion.
> 
> View attachment 333385
> 
> ...


you can start a 9V Hate group.Ill join.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 23, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Do you live outside the U.S.?


No, I'm American. Why?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 24, 2022)

Jayro said:


> No, I'm American. Why?


Just never had issues finding any type of battery, especially those. Thought perhaps it had something to do with where you lived.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 4, 2022)

Fixed our water heater! The pilot light would light, but go out immediately. Turns out, either the thermopile and/or thermocoupler got too dirty. Found out there might be an issue when my kid said there was no hot water when she took a slower. 







Cleaned it up and vacuumed the mess, inside the heater too. Works great now! Saved a grip of money and headache. I just wished I could’ve fixed it sooner. It’s been a couple of days.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 4, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> Fixed our water heater! The pilot light would light, but go out immediately. Turns out, either the thermopile and/or thermocoupler got too dirty. Found out there might be an issue when my kid said there was no hot water when she took a slower.
> 
> View attachment 335663
> 
> ...


Respect!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 4, 2022)

So I bought this Alienware M18x R2 last month, and have finally finished all my fixes/mods to it.

Originally came with 2x Radeon HD 7970Ms, but one of those just up and died. I ended up replacing both of those with just one GTX 980m, which I had to mod the BIOS to get working at all. Still some quirks with it, for some reason the 980m doesn't display out to the LCD (as this was before Optimus was required so it doesn't just use the iGPU for display ) unless I close/open the display. Probably a weird driver bug, since I had to also mod Nvidia's drivers just to get them to install on Windows. Threw 2x SATA SSDs in it, one 1TB and one 500GB and I'm running Windows 10 for games and Linux Mint for work, so that's fun.

Fix-wise, I replaced the charging port on it since it was a little iffy and was doing the BS Dell "AC Adapter not supported" thing, and also replaced the AC adapter as well since the original was in pretty bad shape. Had to replace the CPU fan and the keyboard as well, the fan itself was dead and then the O, L, down arrow, and . keys weren't working on the keyboard for some reason so had to swap that as well (which was a huge pain in the ass to find, seems like Aliexpress is the only place that has them ._.) 

All in all, a nice fun project.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 4, 2022)

My lady nicked a garbage can and the passenger side mirror popped out. I fixed it for her. Got a nice kiss. I like to fix stuff.


----------



## ciaomao (Nov 4, 2022)

fixed a torn off touch FPC…the dirty way


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 5, 2022)

ciaomao said:


> fixed a torn off touch FPC…the dirty way
> View attachment 335739


Sometimes, it’s about the end result.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 7, 2022)

Analog stick replacement for drifting joycon. I guess I play too much .


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 8, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> View attachment 336209
> 
> Analog stick replacement for drifting joycon. I guess I play too much .


I used that paper trick. You place some cardboard (card stock) under the metal housing of the analog stick. It really resolved my drifting issue.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 8, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> I used that paper trick. You place some cardboard (card stock) under the metal housing of the analog stick. It really resolved my drifting issue.


Luckily I have no drifting issues with my Switch so far.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 8, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> I used that paper trick. You place some cardboard (card stock) under the metal housing of the analog stick. It really resolved my drifting issue.



Good to know, even though I have a cheap Logitec PS2 type controller. Thanks.


----------



## ciaomao (Nov 8, 2022)

fixed a self-cap touch button. The button didnt turned on the LED no more. I drilled a hole above the button, but it turned out the thickness of the plastic wasnt the reason why it wasnt working. I also checked the battery, but it was charged. The root cause was the plastic itself. It draw energy from the sensor at direct contact. after I realized that, I cleaned the plastic below the sensor, but surprisingly it didnt worked any better. However after putting small stripes of doubles sided tape between sensor and the plastic shell it worked flawless again, also through the plastic. and do not ask me about the ear. I have already reattached with any type of glue. It always survives only a few days afterwards. I have given up here and accept the disability of the mouse.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 12, 2022)

Wake and bake, then fixed up some waffles. 

https://www.allthingsmamma.com/homemade-waffles/#wprm-recipe-container-26669


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 13, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> Wake and bake, then fixed up some waffles.
> 
> https://www.allthingsmamma.com/homemade-waffles/#wprm-recipe-container-26669


Waaaaaah, I dont see any coffee


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 13, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Waaaaaah, I dont see any coffee


Lol. That was the second thing I fixed this morning.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 13, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> Lol. That was the *second* thing I fixed this morning.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 13, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


>



True. CFFEE should have been the *1st* thing done.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 13, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> True. CFFEE should have been the *1st* thing done.


I've corrected my mistake. Coffee, weed, waffles


----------



## Kaliko (Nov 13, 2022)

Modded my DMG, custom shell, 2 part buttons, IPS screen, CleanJuice USB-C battery mod + extended battery, glass front panel




And one of the CLEANEST lookin' prosound mods I've seen on a console(headphone jack on the left). It bypasses some of the internal headphone circuitry to give you less noise, cleaner + crispier bass, and a louder volume level,
It fits flush RIGHT with the case, and 2 people have told me they thought it was OEM 

I make chiptunes on my Gameboy so it's definitely a worth investment!


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 13, 2022)

Kaliko said:


> View attachment 337221
> Attach files
> Modded my DMG, custom shell, 2 part buttons, IPS screen, CleanJuice USB-C battery mod + extended battery, glass front panel
> 
> ...


Here's a picture of my modded Game Boy Color that I have done up ages ago. With a translucent purple shell, white molded buttons and cheap solderless LCD screen installed. I really need to touch up the screen, as the spacers that came with it doesn't align it up properly.


----------



## Kaliko (Nov 14, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Here's a picture of my modded Game Boy Color that I have done up ages ago. With a translucent purple shell, white molded buttons and cheap solderless LCD screen installed. I really need to fix up the screen a bit as the spacers that came with it didn't align it properly.View attachment 337225


Very nice!! I actually have all the parts to supermod my GBC, too, with like 8 different mods. Haven't gotten around to it quite yet, though


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 14, 2022)

Kaliko said:


> Very nice!! I actually have all the parts to supermod my GBC, too, with like 8 different mods. Haven't gotten around to it quite yet, though


@Kaliko What mods do you have?


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 14, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> What mods do you have?



I have a *mod*ern TV, Fridge, Toaster, PC, dildo.. That's about it.

Oh! And a blender!


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 15, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I have a *mod*ern TV, Fridge, Toaster, PC, dildo.. That's about it.
> 
> Oh! And a blender!


Not sure about that fifth one though.


----------



## lwiz (Nov 15, 2022)

Fixed the D-PAD of my trusty wired X360 controller (the 3D-printed fix left of the controller, found from thingiverse). Finally the the only downside of controller, pressing dpad and hoping for the best with registered press direction seems to be fixed.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 15, 2022)

lwiz said:


> Fixed the D-PAD of my trusty wired X360 controller (the 3D-printed fix left of the controller, found from thingiverse). Finally the the only downside of controller, pressing dpad and hoping for the best with registered press direction seems to be fixed.
> 
> View attachment 337687


Every time I see something like this, I want to get a 3D printer.


----------



## lwiz (Nov 16, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> Every time I see something like this, I want to get a 3D printer.


Luckily we do have a FabLab where I live (check https://fablab.io) so the only investment is time. Those labs are quite a good alternative if you happen to live near one and need 3D printed stuff only now and then  - My next project will be + button for one of my wiimotes.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 16, 2022)

lwiz said:


> Luckily we do have a FabLab where I live (check https://fablab.io) so the only investment is time. Those labs are quite a good alternative if you happen to live near one and need 3D printed stuff only now and then  - My next project will be + button for one of my wiimotes.


Thanks for that. I never knew. The closet on is almost 2 hours away. It might be cheaper to buy my own unit, than to buy gas for this trip. Lol


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 16, 2022)

Dualsense Controller Nintendo SNES Style.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 16, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> View attachment 338109
> 
> Dualsense Controller Nintendo Style.



Whats that controller that looks like a.. tetradactyl foot? That's what I want.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 17, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Whats that controller that looks like a.. tetradactyl foot? That's what I want.


You are thinking of the N64 controller. Lol


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> View attachment 338109
> 
> Dualsense Controller Nintendo SNES Style.


Nintendo be like: Wait, that's illegal!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2022



slaphappygamer said:


> You are thinking of the N64 controller. Lol


I was curious what he meant by that.


----------



## tech3475 (Nov 17, 2022)

Decided to get a cheap Super Famicom for NTSC games, came pre-modded with a super-CIC and recapped. 

The catch was that it was sold without a PSU/controllers, fortunately I had some lying around and the case was cracked. 

The latter wasn't an issue as I had a case from a faulty PAL SNES and planned to use the old case. 

Received it....and it wasn't working. 

Since I was planning on case swapping it anyway I thought I'd open it up, turned out the modder had zero isolation on a copper wire they used to connect some ICs and the SPC was on a separate board which had become disconnected. 

So I put some electrical tape down and reattached the sound board and it worked just fine. 

I decided since it was half disassembled to do the case swap (the original was crumbling with the slightest touch), which had a slight hiccup as I had to Dremel some supports on the case to stop the sound board coming off as my old PAL case was a newer revision. 

Otherwise, it's working fine now (touch wood).


----------



## Kaliko (Nov 25, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> @Kaliko What mods do you have?


My bad for the late reply! I recapped it, pink LED, IPS screen, custom transluscent black shell, translucent purple buttons, audio amplifier, voltage regulator mod, a RetroGlow kit that enables LED lit individual buttons(each button can have its own color), ProSound mod, and a mod that lets me use a regular rechargable battery pack that adds USB C charging. Pretty much all you can get for the GBC!


----------



## Yayo1990 (Dec 12, 2022)

Nothing out of the ordinary but this person was selling an Xbox One controller for 5 Euros. You could clearly see the damage in the picture: Besides that, everything works perfectly.





Anyway, I still had a pair of analogs I wasn't using so I decided to make the purchase. When it came home the damage was worse than I thought:




The guy apparently broke the plastic of the lever while "attempting" a repair. I bought a 3D Printer but it wouldn't come 'till saturday, because it was the perfect experiment for this stuff. So I decided to attempt a more ""rural"" repair and it seemed to work:





Aaaaand that's how I got a decent controller for PC using a toothpick, a spare pair of analogs and 5 Euros.


----------



## Isla-Plamemo (Dec 27, 2022)

I hacked my vita recently.


----------



## vika (Jan 2, 2023)

I did a USB-C mod on a PS Vita not too long ago. There was a bounty for a video of an install that didn't use a heat gun to remove the original port, so I only used my soldering iron to complete it. It took a while but eventually it was successful. I then proceeded to immediately get addicted to Puyo Puyo Tetris on the Vita.


----------



## Tryfle (Yesterday at 3:14 AM)

I modded my Vita late last year, and I modded my Switch today. I'm having an issue regarding my Switch and I wanted to post here for help but I need those 5 posts to make a thread. I modded my first console over a year ago now, my 3DS, and that makes every console that I've put custom firmware on a handheld.
This will be my first message!


----------

